# the wait is over, the legend is REAL.... Euro accessPORT has arrived + tuning guide



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Please find below quite a bit of info on the Cobb Tuning AccessPORT, import links for updater, AP Manager and FAQ answered. Mods if poss pls make sticky as this stuff can be refered back to again and again.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------










GTC, has been the leading global source for high quality Japanese tuning products for over 10 years. Cobb Tuning has been recognized as the leading supplier of advanced vehicle performance engineering throughout the world. GTC has been officially partnered up with Cobb Tuning for the last 18 months to provide the GT-R community with the most advanced tuning systems available in the world. 
Over the last 3 months GTC has been working with Cobb Tuning on the European spec R35 GT-R. Hours and hours of road & dyno work to ensure the very best stage 1 & 2 maps.
















































We have also been testing our UK R35 at Milbrook testing ground ! not a cheap place to go. Simply put you don’t see this same kind of passion and commitment to the GT-R from any other company, especially the Japanese and US resellers who don’t even own Euro R35.









Through this partnership, GTC have immediate and reliable stock of all Cobb GT-R tuning products, starting with the AccessPORT which is available for sale from us now at £750 + vat 
The Cobb Tuning AccessPORT is a revolutionary tuning device. Cobb has been doing extensive research & development on their GT-R since February 2008, when they were the first to import this car into the US. Similar GTC were the first to import a JDM R35 into Europe, as has been well documented. GTC were sent a accessPORT in May 2008 for test & feedback.
This system they've developed provides complete control over the factory engine management system, allowing for various tuning options perfectly suited for the GT-R enthusiast. These features include the following:

• Re-flashes ECU through factory Data Port (OBD)
• Ability to uninstall and revert back to original (stock) ECU data
• Ability to store multiple maps on unit, allows switching between maps at user's convenience
• Ability to read DTCs (trouble codes) from the ECU, BCM, Multi-AV, IPDM, Pre-crash Seat Belt, Meter/M&A, and Adaptive HL computers
• Ability to clear DTCs (trouble codes) from all vehicle computers including infamous "Bonnet Light"
• Ability to update reflash maps as improvements become available
• Firmware is Internet updatable (new features may be added as they become available)

This system also comes with various maps pre-programmed in the AccessPORT. Any updates to these maps will be made available from us at no additional charge. * Note Custom maps for specific set ups (i.e anything other than y-pipe/exhaust) will cost extra*

• Stage 1 (for stock cars, including cat-back exhaust)
• Stage 2 (for cars with full aftermarket exhausts, including decat)
• Anti Theft (security mode, car will not start)
• Valet Mode (reduces rev limit and power level, so car cannot be driven aggressively by others)
• Stock Style (normal tune with only speed limiter removed)
• Economy (maximum fuel economy mode, sacrificing performance for better fuel economy)

Please contact us with any questions! 

Important: The AccessPORT system is not sold as a "warranty friendly" system. It does have the ability to reflash the ECU to OEM spec which will make it not easily noticed during a Nissan dealership inspection. If you install stage 1 boost is only 0.9 (stock being 0.8) stage 2 boost 1.1

Stage 1 is for a stock vehicle or a vehicle with just a cat-back exhaust. Stage 2 is for a vehicle with high flow cats or cat delete and cat-back exhaust. Must use stock intake.

Stage 1 - 91 Oct - +55HP and +60TQ
Stage 1 - 93 Oct - +63HP and +70TQ
Stage 1 - 97 Ron - +63HP and +70TQ

Stage 2 - 91 Oct - +65HP and +80TQ
Stage 2 - 93 Oct - +70HP and +90TQ
Stage 2 - 97 Ron - +70HP and +90TQ



Check out our videos
YouTube - teamgtc's Channel 
Check out our tuning guide
http://www.gtc-r.com/PDF/GTC_New_GT-R_parts_range_2009.pdf 
Down load the accessPORT user manual
http://accessecu.com/support/docs/manuals/AP-NIS-005-UserManual.pdf 
Down load the accessPORT AP Manager
http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe this allows you to manager your maps, to and from the AccessPORT
Down load the latest Updater link
http://www.accessecu.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi?download=support/AccessPORTUpdater.exe as of yesterday (13th July) a new update has been added, you must go to tools and select beta firmware, all Euro R35 users can now run full datalogging parameters, some were missing. This is also the link for many other new updates and features on the AccessPORT such as new software updates from Nissan, we will get them put into the performance maps.

Did you know ?
Cobb Tuning have sold over 2,000 R35 GT-R accessPORT units in the USA alone ! that’s approx 80% of USA R35 owners. Many more have been sold in Japan and South East Asia with great results.
Don’t take my word for it, just google the subject or look on GT-R forum. Owners from Japan/USA report the performance difference is ‘night & day’

Please DO NOT compare this amazing product to anything else on the market. Other reflash companies do not offer a product which the user can hold, use, resell (not like you would need to), unistall before a visit to the HPC then reinstall again, reset your own error codes, do virtual dyno runs, virtual 0-60 and ¼ runs... so easy your girlfriend could install for you.
The AccessPORT is installed on 1000’s R35’s around the world. No one else in the world understand GT-R mapping like Cobb Tuning does. No one else has put in the same £/$ & spanner time, pushed their own car to the limits. Just imagine a year and half head start on everyone else, feedback from users in Asia, Japan, Europe, USA, Middle East.
And just a heads up.. this is only the begining of the ap for the R35. Stock ecu tuning limitations hasn’t even been scratched yet. It is constantly being developed. Every update we’ve seen so far has been FOC free of charge. The possibilities are endless with the right people. We could well see full stroker set ups, fuel system, GT turbo upgrades being run on a stock ecu. Some other stand alone ecu brands already know this and won’t even waste their time trying to compete.
Now lets compare this to another brand, which i will disguise the identity out of professionalism. Mine$ mapping, no thats too obvious, ok techtom, they do not use a dyno, do not datalog. They ask you to rip your ecu out the dash which takes around an hour and send it ½ way across the planet where a generic map will be uploaded. How do i know its generic ? well of course it is they don’t have your car there to datalog. Now this costs how much ? 132,300 yen / £882 + postage. Ok cool you got your ecu back thank god it didn’t get lost in the post and how have 1 bar boost, bit more intake valve timing gently improved to increase torque/spool and high rev limit. Woot woot. Later down the line you want to add down pipes / actuators. Yup its that time again to rip your ecu out yada yada.. wait how does mine$ know what fuel we have here ?


Who uses the AccessPORT other than us ?

Here few independent examples

Cobb Tuning










A1GP / World Series Driver Fairuz Fauzy


































David Yu – Evo Mag / Auto journal

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120422-cobb-access-port-thread.html 

EvolutionIV (Alex from Import Racing.de)



















Alex showed a very respectable performance at the tuner GP in Hockenheim

Also further testing, man after our own heart http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/120743-tested-my-gtr-0-300km-h-yesterday-oh-yeah-its-fast.html 

Phillipe in Switzerland






Top Secret Japan

æ*ªå¼�ä¼šç¤¾ãƒˆãƒƒãƒ—ã‚·ãƒ¼ã‚¯ãƒ¬ãƒƒãƒˆ 

Autoselect

AUTO SELECT ONLINE ƒIƒŠƒWƒiƒ‹ƒp�[ƒc for CBA-R35 GT-R 

Sunline Racing

SunLine Racing�^ƒTƒ“ƒ‰ƒCƒ“ƒŒ�[ƒVƒ“ƒO


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

What do the Americans think of R35 GT-R AccessPORT ?

Here is a random selection of independent reviews both good & bad


“I also purchased the AccessPort at that time of its introduction. I almost gave up on it because of the early problem with boost cut-off. I am very happy that I struck it out and eventually I got a custom tune. Dyno results at Forged Performance showed a major hp increase over stock and a 15 hp increase when compared with Stage 2 map after both were tested after replacement of midpipe and catback. The hp increase stayed constant throughout the entire range while the Stage 2 showed some drop-off at the higher revs.

The tech at my dealer knows I have the Cobb installed. He warned me it could void my warranty as I assume it was his job to impart that information to me. Then he just smiled and walked away.”

(note boost issues no longer an issue for over a year now)

“Installed mine a week ago and it is amazing. Torque and HP gains are considerable and are quite noticable. A mandatory mod. “


“best bang for buck period “


“I have tuned a bunch of GTR's now using the AP and LOVE IT!....these cars effortlessly achieve gains with conservative tuning. 

-Jack”


“I did my Stage 2 1.08 dyno too and I got 437whp which I would say it exactly the same to yours. Cheers mate! Enjoy it while you can! Run it with HKS 570 kit and Cobbs AP and you'll get over 530whp”


“When i blew my transmission, i removed my exhaust and other mods, the black box picked up everything but the exhaust. the GTR tech that flew down to NY from Tenn was real cool and once he extracted the data from the car which took him about 2 hours or so, he came up to me with a smirk on his face and said well the Cobb Accessport was definately installed then removed (detected boost increase), launch control was used at least 25 times. it doesnt look good for you he said. i told him that is the story of my life.”



Real world

Real World Results - YPipe/YPipe COBB 1/YPipe Custom Tune, Forget the dyno, what does real world data show?

7/1/09, 9 pm Houston time, 90 degrees outside - GT-R with Y-pipe:
0-60 was 3.5
0-100 was 8.3
1/4 mile was [email protected]
60-130 was 10.69 seconds










7/2/09, 9 pm Houston time, 90 degrees outside - GT-R with Y-pipe and stage 1 COBB:

We loaded the stage 1 map and...

0-60 was 3.2
0-100 was 7.4
1/4 mile was [email protected]
60-130 was 9.82 seconds











7/3/09, 9 pm Houston time, 90 degrees outside - GT-R with Y-pipe and Forged Performance Custom E-Tune:
0-60 was 3.08
0-100 was 6.98
1/4 mile was [email protected]
60-130 was 8.72 seconds













1.124 acceleration G's in 1st gear on the FORGED PERFORMANCE etune and LC2











Best bang for buck ?

Cobb Accessport $995 install labour $0 TC $995 50HP $19.90 per HP

Midpipe $800 install labor $80 TC $880 15HP $58.67 per HP

Downpipe $1500 install labor $640 TC $2140 30HP $71.33 per HP

Actuators $550 install labor $1280 TC$1830 20HP $91.50 per HP

Hardpipe IC $1500 install labor $480 TC $1980 10HP $198 per HP

EBC $650 install labor $800 TC$1450 HP ? $1450 per HP

800cc injectors $800 install labor $400 TC $1200 HP ? $1200 per HP

Turbos $6000 install labor $1800 TC $7800 200HP $78 per HP

Exhaust Ti $4500 install labor $240 TC $4740 10HP $474 per HP


So to me, the best route seems like the Cobb and the Mid-pipe are the biggest bang for buck



Mcducks review of Cobb AccessPORT from November 2008 ! (edited as so big) McDuck's Cobb AccessPort review - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club 

So, lets talk about the gains... 

first, for those looking at the absolute numbers, keep in mind this kind of dyno reads lower. Sharif says it is not uncommon for a Dyno Dynamics unit to read 8-10% lower than a dynojet under same conditions. He felt the 406rwhp number we hit for stock config was very comparable to the 425-435 numbers we have seen from other GT-R owners' base runs. Also, underpressure confirmed via phone he has seen 406rwhp from another stock GT-R on a different Dyno Dynamics dyno. So we felt pretty good about the base.

The after dynos only revealed a gain of 28rwhp at peak. This hardly stacks up with Cobb's claims of +60hp/+70tq. Even if you figure that is at the motor and take into account 10% for the kind of dyno and 15% drivetrain loss, this would only translate to around 40hp at the crank. What gives?!?!?!?

The answer is simple as you can see from the detailed graphs below. The gains are there, they just are not at peak HP. I have highlighted the **area under the curve** in yellow in both graphs below. Whenever you mod, this is what you really want to know. Peak power is far less meaningful than getting a nice, fat expansion of your powerband.

As you can see from the HP/air fuel graph, the peak HP gain is only 28hp, but the maximum gains (almost throughout midrange RPMs) appears to be right at 60rwhp... exactly as Cobb claims in their advertising for 1.08 / 93 octane / stock tune. More importantly, there is a 40-60hp gain across the power band from 4500 to 6000rpm or so...


Maybe more important than rwhp tho, is rwtq. This is the power you feel and what gets you accelerating. In this case, the biggest gain appears to right at peak torque (approx 435rwtq), but like rwhp there are substantial gains over a wide range, from 3500 to 6000 rpm. And again, as Cobb advertises, the max gain appears to be right at +70rwtq!


Other items of note...
- Air Fuel ratio starts at 13.0 and drops to 11.5 from most of the power range now. Very safe, efficient range for a turboed motor

- Boost was 9-11lbs stock and now runs 10-13.5lbs with Cobb tune

The GTR in Stg1/Stg2 form will always have a hard time up top because of the wastegates. They are pushing 80+% Duty cycle for the boost pressures(12.5 - 14PSi) at redline. This is why you will see cars with upgraded actuators making good peak power numbers. Unfortunately, the labor involved in that swap is substantial.


STOCK DYNO RUN

COBB 1.08 TUNE for 93 OCTANE DYNO RUN

Streetfire: Stock Run...

Streetfire: COBB Run...


Driving Impressions...

OH MY GOD!!! 



Prior reports are not exaggerated. This tune really brings the 3.8TT to life. I think the most striking part is the power gains are almost completely in ranges you would use on a regular basis... when you downshift or just need a little extra zip when already rolling. 

From a standing launch, the car feels stock.... for a fraction of a second! This is probably good since more power at the bottom end would probably cause traction loss and/or wheel hop, slowing initial acceleration and creating stress on drivetrain. After that initial fraction of a second, tho, the car just pins you to the seat. I mean the GT-R was quick before, but not it is scary fast! It really is like being launched from a cannon now... and mind you, that is without switching the VDC-off... just set everything to R, leave in Auto mode, foot off brake, and hammer the gas. WOW! 

From a roll, downshift quick and the car catapults forward. definitely stronger from a roll. For those who remember Space Balls, it is like going from Ludicrous Speed to Plaid. 

Nothing I can say here can do the acceleration justice. It's just there, whenever you need, like stock, but now it is amplified. Godzilla really roars with any touch of the right pedal. For the price of the Cobb AP, it is crazy not to buy it. This car continues to astound me. I could not be happier with my purchases (car and Cobb). My GT-R is now at 9500 miles and that number is likely to continue to climb... very quickly

LOW MPG IMPACT!!! - OK... after the 'newness' of the tune passed and I settled back into my typical driving pattern, my MPG has risen back to 18.3mpg for mixed driving. It was 18.5mpg before the Cobb, so not much change at all for a substantial power gain! WOOHOO!!! arty:

Why? Well, if you think about it, the biggest gains are in mid-rpm ranges... from 3000 or so and on up to 5000rpm. This is the range you use when you are accelerating aggressively. In normal driving, the car typically shifts before 3000rpm (if you are in Auto mode) and cruising speeds fall from 2000-3000rpm. Since the power gains below 3000rpm are less, there is only a small change in fuel consumption.

Bottomline... you will probably only see a noticable change in MPG if you are thrashing your GT-R around all the time.

Update
midpipe install and custom tune. End result is my car is just shy of 460awhp and sounds great. Net change in dyno numbers today was around 30hp peak and a lot of area under the curve. As usual, great job by Sharif and the gang at FP.

Basically, it stacks up like this... My stock dyno was 406hp. With Cobb Stage 1 v1.08b 93-octane, we hit 434hp. So only 28hp at peak, but there were HUGE gains in the midrange (as much as 60whp in some places).

This time, we started the day hitting a best of 422hp with the Cobb Stage 1 v1.08b 93-0ctane tune as our starting point and finished with 457hp with the mid-pipe and custom Cobb tune for 93-octane. Gain of 35hp peak and gains larger than that in high rpm ranges.

There may be various reasons for the discrepancy between the final pull during visit one and the base pull during visit two... different days, different temp/humidity... first visit no mid-pipe, second visit mid-pipe baseline before tuning for it. Who knows. My guess is if yesterday had been a cooler day like my first visit, we would have seen 5-10hp higher readings. 

For sake of argument, we'll be conservative and assume the base runs yesterday with Stage 1 tune were lower than 434hp because the midpipe was added and not yet tuned for. Under that, our most conservative assumption, I gained 51hp at peak (457-406=51) and bigger gains in off-peak areas of the curve. Not bad given the low cost of these mods. 


Here are the latest dynos. The first just shows the actual, same day gains we realized going from Cobb AP Stage 1 v1.08b tune for 93-octane... to Cobb custom tune with mid-pipe...












and here are the graphs for total gains since I first visited Forged Performance. I've highlighted the same graph showing net improvement to area under the curve for both HP and TQ. Essentially, this represents pure stock to custom CobbAP tune (for 93 octane) with aftermarket mid-pipe installed (the midpipe is a piece FP is developing with another vendor... name and details to come). At this point there is a lot of significant improvement in output in mid to high range RPM... as much as 50-70hp in some areas of the powerband. Net investment for all this goodiness... under $2500

I cannot say enough good things about the upgrades and quality of work from Forged. Next on the agenda... finding out what these improvements translate to in the real world! 

whp improvement...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Custom mapping with AccessTUNER

GTC has just invested in the new AccessTUNER software for the European R35 (only just released).

We do not buy maps from the USA, we own the AccessTUNER dongle and will be offering custom tunes, which is an effective method with the Accessport because of its excellent datalogging.

How to datalog with your ap ? AccessPORT Feature: Datalogging 

When you datalog for us we ask that you go into the datalog parameters to select and add a few more from original settings

First List:
Ignition Advance
RPM
Load Timing
Load Wastegate
Wastegate Duty
Boost Target
Boost Error
Throttle Position
A/F Correction B1
Injector Pulse
Air Fuel Ratio

SECOND SET:
Vehicle Speed
Mass Airflow
Exhaust Cam Adv
Intake Cam Adv
Intake Air Temp
STFT
LTFT






















Also for those worried about the ‘W’ word we are giving away a free custom map with every accessPORT sold – we have developed Stage 0: no boost increase, improved fuel eco (less black soot on tail pipes). Will also be suitable for Y-pipes.

Although that said no one we know of overseas has put stage 0 on their 35’s 


For anyone who chooses the amazing world’s best exhaust GTC Titan we will also look at your data logging and make adjustments at no cost




Tuning with the AccessPORT FAQ (data collected beween us, Cobb Tuning, John Shafer and other sources)


In stock form, the GT-R runs extremely rich (over fuelling) across the RPM range, in particular the turbo spool area at around 2,500->3000 rpm, and so rich after 4,500 rpm, that the Dyno’s Wideband O2 Sensor max’d out at 0.68 Lambda. This is most certainly an overcautious safety condition, typical of most mass produced performance cars. Stock Boost Pressure was generally recorded at around 0.8bar max at 3250rpm, with fairly efficient boost control, dropping off to 0.6bar at the top of the RPM range. Physically, the compact engine bay is very well designed with the low slung twin IHI Turbochargers hidden on the hips of the V6 VR38DETT unapparent from first glance under the hood. The stock exhaust system is of average design, not especially great exhaust gas flow (will highlight this in another exhaust post) but the with the presence of 4 Catalytic Converters (2 per bank), small diameter pipework in sections, and ‘Bolt-On Tail Pipe Trims’, there are a great deal of improvements to be achieved, simply put the VR38 is a caged beast.


What is the mechanical configuration of the vehicle?

The Stage1 calibrations are designed for vehicles with a stock or axle back exhaust system. The Stage 1 Cobb mapping was designed to optimize the ignition curve for 15PSI of boost. The Primary Fuel targets were also leaned out for optimal performance on varying octane levels. The OEM mapping for the GTR did not have any Exhaust cam timing. Cobb developed a map that optimizes volumetric efficiency under varying conditions.. Through rigorous testing we arrived at a set of intake and exhaust cam timing maps that work seamlessly together for increased power and fuel economy.
The Stage 2 mapping is designed for vehicles equipped with a full exhaust system and drop in filter element replacements. Hi flow catalytic converters are encouraged for the down pipes. The Stage 2 mapping takes these techniques a step further. We are able to be a little more aggressive with boost and timing. The fuel curve is also modified for the quicker spool characteristics of the Stage 2 vehicles.

-Stage 1= a STOCK GTR or ONLY an axle back exhaust. NO intakes. Fully catted.

-Stage 2= CATTED Downpipes, and a full exhaust (can be catted or catless mid) Y- pipe ok. NO Intakes. Drop in filters are OK. Intercooler pipes are OK.

Why should i buy an AccessPORT ? I’m happy with my Y-pipe it sounds great!

Good luck, the extra money you will spend on petrol from poor fuel economy will well pay for an accessPORT in no time.


Should i uninstall my AccessPORT before Nissan HPC service ?

It’s a good idea, simply because Nissan technical releases software updates which the HPC loads onto your R35 ecu via the consult III, these updates are no very regular maybe 1-2 a year. Should your AccessPORT still be installed when the HPC tries to flash update you will lose the performance map and have to send your AccessPORT to sort out. GTC and Cobb Tuning also have access to these official Nissan updates via Nissan Techical, so this means when we have an update we also make it available via the updater link, so your performance map will also have any updates from Nissan. Sounds good eh ?

In the real world it takes ages to run though what your 35 has been recorded doing, most HPC are just more interested to see if your 35 has seen high gearbox temps so they can charge you £xxx for new oil.



What fuel ?

-If you are running 97 ron super unleaded or better, the Stage 2 **91/93/97** mapping is OK. On pump, I would start at the Stage 1 and data log the car. Be sure your AFR (on the AP is at 12.0 or richer). The factory wide bands reading considerably leaner. It can at times be a full point off in A/F Ratio. This is not too uncommon as we've seen the same phenomenon occur with some other Nissan vehicles as well as the Honda and Mazda platforms. On an external wideband sensor, the AFR will be 11.3 - 11.5. Then you could try the Stage 2 mapping, look for consistent timing (lower at peak TQ, scaling up to redline) and AFR in the same range. Higher ron fuels support more ignition timing, higher boost levels, and leaner air to fuel mixtures compared to lower ron. Using a map designed for high octane with low octane fuels can produce motor damage. The ideal air to fuel ratio depends upon fuel quality. Higher octane fuels are more detonation resistant and therefore can be run at leaner air to fuel ratios. Leaner Air to Fuel ratios produce higher power but also create more heat. Excessive heat can lead to detonation. Lower octane fuels such as 95 ron are more prone to detonation and therefore require a richer air to fuel ratio. Rich air to fuel ratio combustion produces less heat and therefore less detonation. We have found that the GT-R motor can run mid to high 11 Air to Fuel ratios when running quality fuels. Lower quality fuels require mid to low 11 air to fuel ratios. If the vehicle is detonating for an extended interval, the ECU will try to protect the motor from permanent damage

Can I use an octane booster to run the higher octane maps?

-The short answer here is NO. None of the maps have been designed to work this way. There are far too many variables.

What is the most boost I can run? What is peak boost?

-This really depends on what level of modification your car is at and what fuel you are running. A safe reference point is 1BAR on pump and 1.2bar on super unleaded (97 ron or better). A Stage 1 car will be very happy at 1 BAR and a Stage 2 at 1.18BAR. So, if you are willing to run super unleaded, BP Ultimate is my choice (and not saying that as they sponsor GTC), then you can gain some headroom and run higher boost. The stock fuel injectors are ~550cc. These vehicles can create enough airflow run these injectors at or above their maximal capacity at approximately 17SP or 1.22BAR (AFR 11.8). This is particularly true for vehicles equipped with high flow exhaust systems and intercooler. Be cautious about running out of injector on similarly equipped vehicles. (larger injectors are now readily available)

Boost

The stock turbo charger can produce boost levels in excess of 20 psi. This is enough cylinder pressure to cause engine damage. Accesstuner mappers are cautious when adjusting boost control parameters. Be particularly cautious when any mechanical component of the boost control system is altered. The AccessPORT can hold boost well, so do not be too concerned by what you just read. Many people are fitting boost controllers which is fine but refer back to above message regards the stock ecu will try to protect the motor from permanent damage from det / knock, ecu will not be able to pull back the boost when a boost controller is fitted.

Tell us more about the GT-R boost system!

Sorry its far to in-depth and complex, and we need to keep some secrets.


Do I really need actuators?

-Actuators are the second best mod you can do for your GTR (aside from an AccessPort of course). They will allow you to hold greater boost levels at redline. The current Off the Shelf maps are NOT designed to run high boost levels at redline. YOU MUST HAVE A CUSTOM TUNE!!! The simplest explanation is that you will run too much timing and not enough fuel. The other thing to consider is that actuator fitting is a big job 1 day +. But grin factor is something else ! Forge Actuators allows for higher boost levels, less boost tamper, and
more power. But are still reaching the limits of the stock turbocharger and injectors. At about 18psi sustained boost is seeing the stock injectors maxing out 100% duty cycle, which delivers about 525whp (baseline stock is 390-400whp). Upgrading to larger injectors is very straightforward. For those that want more power, a turbo upgrade is the next logical step. The stock OEM turbo’s are rated at about 30 lb/min worth of air each, so should see 600bhp out of them. Based on experiences on the dyno, tuners are seeing about 525whp. The turbo upgrades coming onto the market, will flow 40 lb + worth of airflow, which would give a maximum power of 800bhp.

Do i need to replace spark plugs ?

-It is recommended to go colder range when pushing over stage 2 – 535whp.


Is the TCM (transmission) made of glass, or can I push it?

-To be honest, no one really knows yet. There are plenty of rumours out there, but I have never broken one yet. We all know early cars dropped like flies due to a number of failures, one being the solenoids. But then some US tuners are running 700WHP without issue

Does going to catless downpipes/turbo outlets really affect my tune?

-YES!!!! It makes a huge difference. It will dramatically affect the spool characteristics of the turbos. You will be able to hit full boost earlier, thus entering a lean spool condition. To put it simply, spooling earlier will lean out the tune at peak torque. Not good. You should consider a custom tune at that time.

I can’t wait to add an induction kit to my GT-R !? My last car intake gave me 100bhp

Hold your horses, the OEM intake is world class good. We do not recommend to change it. Many on other side of the pond have actually seen power de-crease by adding aftermarket intake. Cobb Tuning offers maps that support the stock intake only. Should you wish to go aftermarket intake you will have to go through a deliberate process to create MAF sensor calibrations. The MAF sensor readings depend entirely upon the type of intake system. After market intakes rarely promote laminar airflow around the MAF sensor that is equivalent to the stock system. As a result, the stock MAF sensor calibration is not appropriate for most aftermarket intakes. If an aftermarket intake is used the tuner will have to spend considerable effort to ensure that the MAF sensor scaling matches the true airflow characteristics of the chosen intake. We highly suggest that the initial tuning is done with the stock intake system so that a proper tune can be established with a known MAF sensor calibration. Once the tune is optimized for the stock intake the aftermarket intake can be installed and only those components of the tune related to this intake change need be altered.

Can a CEL(check engine light/ECU code) really hurt performance?

-Yes. The real downside here is that you may not even see the code!! There are two primary symptoms you should look for. 1.Low boost. Suddenly, your car is performing poorly and is hitting substantially lower boost levels., 2. Significantly richer AFR under load. If you see that your AP was logging 12.0AFR under load and now you see 11.4, that is a big red flag. Go into the trouble shooting screen, take note of the codes. Reset the ECU.





So all this talk about Cobb Tuning !!! But who are they ????

Well when they are not busy hacking manufacturers ecu’s they do take time out to have moustache / mustache competions !!! ye ye i know don’t ask me it must be an Amercian thing lol

Some of you know / have been chatting to ECU Guru Joe Graham, so he can be first. Sorry Joe haha



































Gary Sheehan, Marketing & timeattack driver http://www.garysheehan.com/ 










“Turtle” Wong Engineering Manager










Jon Pomrenke ecu guru









Matt Gauthier Firmware Engineer










Christian Krahenbuhl Sr. Calibrator










Dan Brumett Technical Support










(Very rarely an ap may see a fault and if we can’t sort it in UK then Dan is the man who will deal with getting you a new one within days)


You can see the full list of Cobb ‘competitiors’ here COBB Tuning Blog sadly Turtle didn’t win, but she got my vote J

Cobb Tuning have over 20 staff inc CEO Trey Cobb, who didn’t take part as he’s too busy giving interviews








Ok ok enough already i get the idea, i just want an AccessPORT ! where from ?

Get in line, near 50 went last week alone ! But we plan to keep good stock levels. We expect to see similar numbers (2000+) sold as seen in the US and Asia.

First and foremost GTC are distributor and part manufacturer, we can install / supply direct but we always where possible support our dealers and encourage to buy from one of our approved dealers.

Other than us. We also supply some HPC’s around Europe inc Nobles, Visscher (Holland), Broemmler (Germany). We also highly recommend buying from Alex @ Import-racer.de we like guys who run the parts they actually sell on their own cars they own ! Full dealer list can be seen on our website.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Great write up Ben,

Thanks for taking the time to do that.

Expect a wee call tomorrow!

Tried calling Monday but just missed you.

I need to have a wee chat about something else R35 related!

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Impressive right up Ben!

Joe


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Brilliant Ben... best R35 post ever :clap:

I want one... started saving :smokin: 

Roll on Xmas...!!! :squintdan


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like someone has been busy lol. Nice work.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

All I can say fellas is buy one, and buy one from Ben.

The AP really does unlock the beast within. I'm running stage 2 AP with a mid-pipe and my GTR is just beautifully brutal now.

Customer service from Ben is second to non.


Worth every penny.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanx for investing the time and effort Ben :thumbsup:

Best regards Alan


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

*free map*

\Just confirming Ben, as per your thread with the Titan and all the other goodies I will get a free MAP based on my data feedback.........U know who!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> All I can say fellas is buy one, and buy one from Ben.
> 
> The AP really does unlock the beast within. I'm running stage 2 AP with a mid-pipe and my GTR is just beautifully brutal now.
> 
> ...


+11! 

Glad to hear you are running just a Y-pipe like I am (for now!).

This got me slightly confused: 

"-Stage 1= a STOCK GTR or ONLY an axle back exhaust. NO intakes. Fully catted.

-Stage 2= CATTED Downpipes, and a full exhaust (can be catted or catless mid) Y- pipe ok. NO Intakes. Drop in filters are OK. Intercooler pipes are OK."

as it seems to imply that Stage 1 is not for decatted Y-pipes and Stage 2 is only for Y-pipes AND cat-back exhaust.

Whatever, I will probably get a custom tune once I've logged some data after I've installed Stage 2.

First I want to get some base-line VBOX data using Stage 1 (see my Cobb thread for dyno readings for Stage 1).


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow, this is amazing stuff, but reading it makes me feel so out of touch with the GTR scene!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought mine from Ben and never looked back. Blows the Mine's map away and I use mine as a daily driver and never have problems. Running Stage 2 100 Oct map.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks guys.

small request, if you like this thread pls rate it out of 5 * at top of post.

If you think post should be sticky say so, trust me you'll be coming back time and again to the above updater link, speaking of which a new update has just last night be added for improved JDM and EDM logging. JDM just update as usual EDM as above tools-beta firmware. No need to reflash again to make updates work as ap reads ecu RAM directly.

Tokyo/Antony have you tried virtual dyno yet ? 


btw i got the video of Philippe 35 wrong its meant to be this one


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a simple question...
What is the differnece between Octane and RON?
I see that you are saying here 91, 93 octane fuel, and for 97 you are saying RON?
Isn't that 91 octane, 93 octane and 97 octane too?
In my country we can get 95 octane, 98 octane and 100 octane (depending on the gas company). I am now not sure if those are 98 and 100 octane, or RON...?!?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Here is a guide I have been putting together, applies to UK fuels, need more info on your fuels as to whether it is a RON or PON rating....

*RON, MON, PON*

The two most commonly used UK pump fuels by turbo enthusiasts are:

Tesco 99, which has 5% bioethanol (E5). Minimum: 99 RON (RON is the UK octane rating), 87 MON (=93 PON, PON is the US octane rating - the average of RON and MON).

Shell V-power, no ethanol added. Minimum: 99 RON, 86 MON (=92.5 PON). Typical: 99.2 RON, 87.0 MON (=93.1 PON).

RON and less so MON are not really very representative for turbo engines since they are tested at 600 & 900 RPM with water temperatures of 100C and air temperatures of 66C and 149C on research engines.. Some report getting an extra degree or two of timing on Tesco 99 on other turbo engines before the onset of knock despite the similar octane ratings. Alcohols and alcohol blends seem to give more benefits on turbocharged engines than their octane ratings would suggest.

*Stoichometry*
Petrol without bioethanol (eg V-power) has a stoich of 14.7:1 AFR
Ethanol (100%) has a stoich of 9:1 AFR
E5 (eg Tesco) has a stoich of 0.95*14.7+0.05*9 = 14.4:1 AFR
... so the fuel trim will move about 2% richer with Tesco 99.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmm thanx, that was very scientific 
But still there is a question:
Cobb AP Stage 1 for 91 and 93 octane
Cobb AP Stage 1 for 97 RON
Can I say here 97 octane? And above, can I say 91 and 93 RON?
Or can I understand it like this: Octane is actually a rating
RON, MON, PON are measurement units?
Like length can be represented in miles and kilometers?
Length=Octane
Miles, kilometeres=RON, PON, MON
Did I get it?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

hate this see it all the time.........for the peasants among us that spend their limited free time having having FUN whats the best fuel at the pumps and where do we get it to go FAST!

Tesco #1 
shell#2
bp#3
Asda#4


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes octane is measured with different techniques and you need to know which one to compare fuels in international markets. In the US fuel is sold as PON, and typically 91 or 93 for decent cars, some states gave 94 or 100 even. In the UK fuel is sold as RON, and we typically have 95 RON (normal unleaded), 97 RON (super unleaded), and then products like V-power and Tesco which are about 99 RON. There is also E85 at some Morrisons, and BP102 RON at a few sites. In Europe and Japan they also seen to use RON, don't know about Asia. So if you are 97 RON or better, you can use the staged maps for 97 RON. See if you can find out what the spec of your fuel is. What country are you in?



SuzaFan said:


> Hmmm thanx, that was very scientific
> But still there is a question:
> Cobb AP Stage 1 for 91 and 93 octane
> Cobb AP Stage 1 for 97 RON
> ...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If I quote data it gets me shot down less often, apologies for over complicating it.

My personal opinion/experience is that I would use Tesco 99 and then V-power in a modified turbocharged vehicle. If the car was custom tuned for these I would use nothing else, and if I had to and didn't have appropriate datalogging with me I would only use something else off boost or with low boost until I could fill up with good stuff.

For standard cars or staged maps, just follow the manufacturer's or tuning kit's directions.

For the Cobb staged maps quoting 97 RON, this means any super unleaded with 97 RON rating or better. Most enthusiasts would tend to use the best they have available locally. GTR ignition timing is highly dynamic, and it is not like some European cars that calculate the desired torque based on airflow and ignition timing and will actually increase boost on low octane fuel or in hot weather to keep the torque up. Sorry if this last bit overcomplicates it again 

*Simple answer - use 99 RON on any GTR IMHO.*



johnhanton57 said:


> hate this see it all the time.........for the peasants among us that spend their limited free time having having FUN whats the best fuel at the pumps and where do we get it to go FAST!
> 
> Tesco #1
> shell#2
> ...


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

SuzaFan said:


> I have a simple question...
> What is the differnece between Octane and RON?
> I see that you are saying here 91, 93 octane fuel, and for 97 you are saying RON?
> Isn't that 91 octane, 93 octane and 97 octane too?
> In my country we can get 95 octane, 98 octane and 100 octane (depending on the gas company). I am now not sure if those are 98 and 100 octane, or RON...?!?


My guess would be that they are RON numbers. 

Joe


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes my 450 BHP R33 GTR "pinks" on anything else but Tesco 99 or Shell V power


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

thistle said:


> If I quote data it gets me shot down less often, apologies for over complicating it.
> 
> My personal opinion/experience is that I would use Tesco 99 and then V-power in a modified turbocharged vehicle. If the car was custom tuned for these I would use nothing else, and if I had to and didn't have appropriate datalogging with me I would only use something else off boost or with low boost until I could fill up with good stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying John.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Strange Fuel specs you guys have in UK. They are basically "commercial specs". Euro specs for gasoline are according to EN228 (and only these specs are valid if you make a claim to a petrol station for delivering bad gasoline, even in UK). The 2 specs currently known are 95 RON (which has a minimum MON of 85) and 98 (which has a minimum MON of 88) For these 2 the equivalent spec's is US would be 90 and 93 Octane. So if you buy 97 in UK with a minimum MON of 85 I don't think you can claim them f the Ron is lower than 97 as long as it's over 95. Mind you, for some brands it is pretty easy to market 97 RON because they have more trouble meeting the MON spec and many refineries produce 97 RON when they meet the 85 MON spec. 

Boy this thread has become technical indeed.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

some owners use diesel

but they've not bitten yet:chuckle:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, for Robbie, the diesel you tanked surely met EN590 specifications. Sure that's a reassuring thought!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tesco 99 is 99 RON, 87 MON

Greenergy International Ltd - Tesco 99 Octane

Worth using if you can get it. It's all I ever put in.



BTW in the wet tonight got rear wheel followed by front wheel wheelspin as the AWD shifted power around, in 2nd and 3rd with the AP stage 2.

Luverly!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Tokyo/Antony have you tried virtual dyno yet ?


Nah but im dead jealous Ben, cant afford one of those R35's on a teachers salary! Im dying to try a dual clutch gearbox!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ordered an item from Ben and it arrived within 24 hours

great service:bowdown1:

couldn't possibly say what that item is though


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

I need to speak to Ben about this, hearts saying yes yes yes but sensible head's reigning me in.
Anyway if i do can i run stage 1 and 2 with middlehursts (milltek) Y pipe or just stage 2.
Also if i go this way i'll defo go for the custom tune, anyone know how much this is and also how is this done.
also people talking about AFRs. is a higher no. lean or rich id assume lean


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Zed Ed said:


> ordered an item from Ben and it arrived within 24 hours
> 
> great service:bowdown1:
> 
> couldn't possibly say what that item is though


Dave Yu says its an ipod :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If anyone hasn't seen this


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

maxxwaxx said:


> I need to speak to Ben about this, hearts saying yes yes yes but sensible head's reigning me in.
> Anyway if i do can i run stage 1 and 2 with middlehursts (milltek) Y pipe or just stage 2.
> Also if i go this way i'll defo go for the custom tune, anyone know how much this is and also how is this done.
> also people talking about AFRs. is a higher no. lean or rich id assume lean


Stage 1 recommend stock oem exhaust and mid pipe

Stage 2 works well with Y-pipes

Don't worry these free maps are also rich and designed for safety

When you get into the custom stuff nets more power depending on modifications on your car.

We can create a custom tune specific for your R35 based on a series of datalogging either in person or we can do via email. Both effective. This can take as long or as short until we are all happy. Have a read of the datalogging linky on page 1.

To be honest as many already understand stage 1 & 2 are already very effective, so we recommend only go for custom tune when going stage 3 i.e turbo outlets, actuators etc...We're not here to charge for stuff you don't really need  ask Scotty B how much stuff i put him off from getting


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Stage 1 recommend stock oem exhaust and mid pipe
> 
> Stage 2 works well with Y-pipes
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, 
I did read the data logging bit on page 1 but looked complicated (to me) im sure its not and i suppose its easier to understand when you have the AP

One thing has always puzzled me, if its this easy to get another 70hp and the maps still be on the safe side why wouldnt nissan do this straight from the factory.

I supposed i worry too much, only car i ever had tuned ( back in 97 ) was an integrale it then systematically fell to pieces, so i have a bad experience with just wanting that bit more power


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Thanks Ben,
> 
> I supposed i worry too much, only car i ever had tuned ( back in 97 ) was an integrale it then systematically fell to pieces, so i have a bad experience with just wanting that bit more power


What makes you think it wouldnt have fell apart without modding..


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

Its an Italian thing!! 
I had many Alfa's when I was younger & the only way to make them go faster was to make them lighter. Luckily Alfa's & Lancia's do this themselves by rusting away & bits falling off!!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Stage 1 recommend stock oem exhaust and mid pipe
> 
> Stage 2 works well with Y-pipes


ARRGHH! Sorry to keep going on about this, but this is still ambiguous!

For Stage 1 do you mean "stock OEM exhaust and (an aftermarket) mid/Y-pipe"? Or do you now mean completely stock exhaust?

I know now that you can run, in reality, run either Stage with any combo of stock or aftermarket Y-pipe and cat-back system, but it would be interesting to know what the actual recommendation and intended mods Cobb had in mind when developing the two maps.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> ARRGHH! Sorry to keep going on about this, but this is still ambiguous!
> 
> For Stage 1 do you mean "stock OEM exhaust and (an aftermarket) mid/Y-pipe"? Or do you now mean completely stock exhaust?


He means.......

Stage 1 - OEM everything, but okay with an aftermarket catless Y-pipe too.

Stage 2 - Okay with catless y-pipe, and okay with full exhaust.

Okay?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Ben before you answer David's question, can I just expand on it.

Could you perhaps phrase the answer as.

Stage 1 Optimised for ....
Stage 1 OK for ....

Stage 2 Optimised for ....
Stage 2 OK for ....


Rich

arr too late ....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Ben before you answer David's question, can I just expand on it.
> 
> Could you perhaps phrase the answer as.
> 
> ...


No, I like your way of asking the question if Ben would like to give a definitive answer.

As I said, it appears that you can in reality run any combo you like, just as you have run Stage 2 with a completely stock exhaust, but I would just like clarification as to what Cobb had in mind when developing the maps.

When I've "finished" with the bolt-ons, I will get a final custom tune.

Of course, what does "finished" ever really mean? :chuckle:


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

maxxwaxx said:


> ... also people talking about AFRs. is a higher no. lean or rich id assume lean


Yes higher is leaner, as the number expresses the parts of air to the one fuel part. Bigger number means more air and thus a leaner mixture. 14.7 is stochiometric: i.e. a perfect mixture, but not viable for engines.

@Benji: That video is simply wicked! Thanks for the view over your shoulder. That certainly proves a picture is worth a thousand words. Hope you don't mind I posted it to the German forum too. :bowdown1:

@Dave: Take a look at COBB Map 1 or COBB Map 2?

The COBB site answers your question too. Haven't I seen you post on the NAGTROC forum?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> To be honest as many already understand stage 1 & 2 are already very effective, so we recommend only go for custom tune when going stage 3 i.e turbo outlets, actuators etc...We're not here to charge for stuff you don't really need  ask Scotty B how much stuff i put him off from getting


Yip talk about honest to the core, i have been on the phone all week trying to buy stuff and he keeps talking me out of it!!!!

Really good to see that Ben only recommends items that work well together and that have been specifically tested and deemed as serviceable on his own car..........

Top Service!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Thanks Ben,
> I did read the data logging bit on page 1 but looked complicated (to me) im sure its not and i suppose its easier to understand when you have the AP
> 
> One thing has always puzzled me, if its this easy to get another 70hp and the maps still be on the safe side why wouldnt nissan do this straight from the factory.
> ...


The reason Nissan have left a bit of slack is because they'll be offering an upgrade pack (endorsed and with warranty) for silly money (and not as good), in the same way Subaru did for the Imprezza STI. I'll put money on it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

autoselect Japan


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Surely some mistake? That can't have been with the standard Cobb Stage 1 map...


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Surely some mistake? That can't have been with the standard Cobb Stage 1 map...


I think it might be a mistake as well David,

AS Stage 1 on the video text probably refers to Auto Select Stage 1 tuning package??

Probably consists of Actuators and full system plus y pipe???

Really hope i am wrong......:thumbsup:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

waltong said:


> The reason Nissan have left a bit of slack is because they'll be offering an upgrade pack (endorsed and with warranty) for silly money (and not as good), in the same way Subaru did for the Imprezza STI. I'll put money on it!


its already been announced in japan..2k then a yearly rental or something?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

autoselect stage 1 custom tune 

i have this map from them, its nice timing pulled.

@ Nismo :chuckle:

i reckon nismo ecu won't even come to euro zone. 350Z Nismo stuff was only really aero.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

notice the high RPM boost taper in that video. looking to get consistant boost all the way from 4000-7000 RPM, a nice flat boost curve using a flat wastegate duty cycle

you'll notice the same with a stock set up, never had boost fall off like it does on the new GT-R.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

So Ben just to be clear the video shows two graphs. 

First one 503 - 581 PS
Second 520 - 586 PS

Presumably the first figures are before & the second after? Are we to assume that the before figures are standard and the second figures with just a Mid Pipe and an Autoselect custom tune? Or are the graphs at the wheels & at the engine power?

You then say you have the map, can you explain timing pulled? Is this representative of the sort of gains that can be made with just a mid pipe and a custom tune, will you be offering something similar?

If so how would we go about getting it? Or am I putting 2 & 2 together and making 5?


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi Rich,

how's it going ? any more pod runs ?

I havn't spoken to AS about these runs, ive only just saw this video today on their youtube page but can say that first run won't be stock power for sure. I can check we converse quite alot.

Similar i don't know what exactly they're changed in the map as its locked and we wouldn't open it anyway out of respect for their interlect property and not that we'd need to anyway.

Some nice improvments can be made in a custom tune and we're giving Cobb Tuning alot of feedback on what we'd like seen in the soft & logging etc..every few days been making nice advances, in fact Joe is probably sick of us lol

Week just gone was spent starting etuning a JDM 35 in India fitted with GTC turbo outlets, actuators, ti y-pipe and exhaust. Without custom map he saw boost spike & safety mode cut. Custom mapping got this undercontrol, good drivability and top end power...and most important safe afr.

Sorry no dyno graphs as no dyno in his area.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered my "IPod" on Friday afternoon, 9am Saturday morning knock on the door "Sign here please" 15 minutes later all done (with a little help from Ben :thumbsup due to the dire weather, not had much chance to compare before and after, but I have a 200 mile round trip to Silverstone tomorrow (Test driving new and vintage 911's for free as a guest of Porsche). So will let you know tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

driving Porsche's ??? See if you can crash a couple !! As for Ben's work, keep it up Ben.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

We spent day on dyno yesterday custom mapping Fairuz JDM 35, sporting bran new BBS Gold rims 


Previous seen results on dyno dynamics

Stock R35 476hp (380ATW) on dyno dynamics

JDM R35 with GTC 3" y-pipe 486.3hp

EDM R35 with GTC 3" Y-pipe + exhaust 542.7hp

66.7 hp increase with accessport stage 2 + y-pipe & exhaust


Yesterdays testing

Hooked up with det cans, AFR sensors at tail pipe -accurate reading as no cats on this car.

JDM R35 2,800 miles with GTC Y-pipe, GTC Turbo outlets/Down pipes.

OEM map 532.4hp - impressive power increase, proves VR38 is caged beast and needs to be set free, but runs on lean side without suitable map. turbo spools faster with increased flow.

Cobb stage 2 shelf map 560.7 hp running 1.1 bar boost - this nice 18hp increase over stage 2 map + y-pipe. But again runs lean without suitable map for turbo outlets !

GTC custom tune 571hp (460ATW) running 1 bar boost - we decided to stick with 1 bar boost but improve other areas

We'll do more runs with higher boost soon. More to come with more time on dyno inc improved top end



so bascally that 570hp figure is quite similar to what is seen with HKS 570 kit which costs £3,500 + vat + 22 hours fit time (mostly down to bumper off engine out actuators, boost controller, cooler pipes)

or just buy accessPORT £750, gtc y-pipe £350 and gtc Turbo outlets £450, custom map £350 total £1900 + vat + 4-5 hours fit time

Ourselves, Forged and a few US tuners already proven HKS pipes not necessarily needed, bigger core is more important (pipes can pop off tbh, but heat soak not big issue). Ap controls boost well at 1 bar and controlls fueling. stock actuators ok at a bar also.


Selection of pics inc dyno strap down, which may help other people out









































































Det can










Faiurz happy




















Will shortly do some real world testing. Would like to do a trip to Santa pod to see if this 35 can dip into the 10's. Fairuz reported his 0-60 on ap was 2.9!!! and shot one / two flames on gear change. Or if any mags want to sort us out with Millbrook again :wavey:


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Some good results there, any chance of this going to Japshow finale?

Good choice on the Dyno there, recognise the place, and they are top bunch of guys!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yeah i love Japshow Finale, something special about that last date in October last few years (except for last oct when it heavy rained) but two years previously skyline we imported duke R33 smashed the 8 sec 1/4 record and won competition

Forgot to mention we did so many reflashes that at one point the battery died and ecuflashing stopped mid way though. Luckly the ap can recover itself and once battery charger added we could continue. But word of warning always use a battery charger just in case !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Torque Curve | GTC Nissan GTR R35 dyno Vs GTC-R Nissan GTR decat dyno


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice! So is that with the de-cat downpipes v stock downpipes?

What was the max power?

What happens come MOT time? A lot of labour to put the stockers back on isn't it? Are you looking at sport cat options too?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Refit the catted Y pipe and get it hot


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Nice! So is that with the de-cat downpipes v stock downpipes?
> 
> What was the max power?
> 
> What happens come MOT time? A lot of labour to put the stockers back on isn't it? Are you looking at sport cat options too?



Yes Dave ! sports / high flow cat


Those who want to make the effort will have a 35 that sounds as close to a 'Ferrari' V8 as possible


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hehe, I've owned a few Ferrari V8s so I'm not fussed about my Nissan sounding like one! 

But I am interested in extra power and response, but as you know, not getting thrown off tracks for too much noise is also a priority.

So what was the peak power figure in your graph? And that was with NO cats, right?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

well our aim is to offer a selection of options so 'godzilla' doesn't stay sounding like a Micra


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*mount for your ipod*


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

12 most important info possible relevant to remote tuning:

Ign Advance
RPM
Theo Pulse Width
Load Wastegate
Boost
Wastegate duty
Boost error
Throttle position
Mass airflow B1
Injector Pulse
Air fuel ratio
Vehicle speed


Note with EDM shelf maps Cobb Tuning did not include intake and ex timing improvments, so for the custom maps we'll get an improvement at 3000-4000 RPM with more intake valve timing and wastegate duty, at the top should release a bit more power, and help spool.

Lot's more to come next few months


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

COBB Tuning is conducting a public 64-bit beta test for AccessPORT support software applications, AP Manager and AP Updater. The new 64-bit applications will be compatible with 64-bit versions of Windows Vista and Windows 7. This new beta software is also compatible with Windows 7 32-bit operating systems.

To download the 64-bit support software for the AccessPORT, please visit and complete the 64-bit Beta Testing Download Page software request form Cobb Tuning. You will receive an email with instructions for download.

Please report any 64-bit related software issues via email at [email protected]. A Known Issues Page will be updated to show which issues have already been reported along with the resolution status of each item. 


--------------------

COBB Tuning Facebook Group
COBB Tuning | Facebook

COBB Tuning MySpace Page
COBB Tuning® | MySpace

COBB Tuning Twitter Page
COBB Tuning (COBBTUNING) on Twitter


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Jurgen vs big single turbo Supra


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*10.5 run with ap custom map*

AMS GT-R goes 10.48 @ 134.30! - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Very exciting to let you guys know, this morning the first trial on a R35 using just an accessPORT successfully saw real controlled boost via the ecu, RPM based boost control. No boost controller in sight.

For the last month or so, to help take the work load away from the Cobb GT-R team (Trey, JoeGR, Turtle), GTC main tech man Thistle had been busy with the raw GT-R rom files. The wastegate duty table axis now uses RPM instead of airlow, which was the reason behind the boost spikes. This now allows proper independent control of overboost situations by rpm. Now wastegate duty follows the map by RPM.

More testing to be done, but an otherwise standard car with significant traction problems in the dry, although this was on the initial map which gave 20 PSI midrange and 17 PSI at 6000 RPM and will be detuned in the midrange as the car is otherwise stock. The important point is that now we can detune the midrange and keep the high RPM boost up

Next up Knock in datalogs 

If you thought the AP was good, its about to go to next level thanks to the tireless efforts of the team who never stop striving to improve.

All being well GTC will shortly be offering custom tunes with the new features included. I have told a number of people to hold off buying custom tunes from us until this was implented and we were happy, and also to save boost controller £££

Items changed and optimized in the custom tuning:

Boost Wastegate duty cycle is optimized to the specific vehicle, and smoothed to eliminate drivability issues, while maintaining a safe boost level
Intake and Exhaust cam timing are optimized for best spool-up, drivability and top-end power
Ignition timing is optimized and smoothed
Fueling is adjusted to meet the engine's requirements


----------



## Endless_GTR (Aug 1, 2005)

^^gr8 news Ben, cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Very exciting to let you guys know, this morning the first trial on a R35 using just an accessPORT successfully saw real controlled boost via the ecu, RPM based boost control. No boost controller in sight.
> 
> For the last month or so, to help take the work load away from the Cobb GT-R team (Trey, JoeGR, Turtle), GTC main tech man Thistle had been busy with the raw GT-R rom files. The wastegate duty table axis now uses RPM instead of airlow, which was the reason behind the boost spikes. This now allows proper independent control of overboost situations by rpm. Now wastegate duty follows the map by RPM.
> 
> ...


Completely awesome Ben! :bowdown1:

I can't believe you guys have managed to achieve what no US or Japanese tuner has managed so far. Go GTC! 

BTW, see my Cobb AP thread for the Evo magazine update.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,

Guess i'll bring that bottle of malt to Silverstone


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok with the end of year fast approaching and with that increase in vat.

How many guys interested in AP GB ?

we have loads in UK stock so not a case of taking your money and then ordering 

UK AP retail is £750 + vat


will do 15% discount for people who put name down, will let gb run for a few weeks

Multpl threads on forums about ap, don't need me to say much more


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> How many guys interested in AP GB ?


You got one right here, also would be interested in the Titan GB i saw you post elsewhere, hopefully get to speak with you at the Ace


----------



## ARW (Jul 3, 2009)

Just to add - well worth the investment and an absolute steal at the price....and the comendation is from someone who was very sceptical at the start.

"Go on - you know you want to" :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*evo mag*


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry for the probably stupid question but am I right in thinking if you use one of these you can kiss good-bye to your uk car warranty?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

You can unload the custom map at service time

But Nissan can detect if the car has been reflashed, albeit not neccessarily what it was reflashed with.

In theory voids warranty; in practice?


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

PM sent...

Ben


----------



## pippyrips (Oct 5, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> You can unload the custom map at service time
> 
> But Nissan can detect if the car has been reflashed, albeit not neccessarily what it was reflashed with.
> 
> In theory voids warranty; in practice?


Hmmm, one of those then...What are users first hand experience of dealers with this?

As an aside - where can i find out details forthe Welsh track/road weekend, i'm hoping i should have my own Godzilla for that


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

pippyrips said:


> As an aside - where can i find out details forthe Welsh track/road weekend, i'm hoping i should have my own Godzilla for that


Check out the '35 days till Christmas' thread in the UK Events section. Latest post has a summary of what we have planned and who is coming.

If you are interested PM me for hotel and track booking details

Ed


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ok with the end of year fast approaching and with that increase in vat.
> 
> How many guys interested in AP GB ?
> 
> ...


I'm definitely on for one, particularly if I can get one at such a great price. All the great info and feedback above, capped by the article just published in Evo, make it a no-brainer really...

1. rblvjenkins


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

No worries Rhodri 

this GB runs out in 3 weeks then back to normal price and shortly after vat increase


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The single best addition you could ever make to your GT-R.

And you can quote me on that! 

Ben and Thistle's custom tunes also deserve a special mention. Aftersales service that is second to none, categorically not merely "box shifters".


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> The single best addition you could ever make to your GT-R.
> 
> And you can quote me on that!
> 
> Ben and Thistle's custom tunes also deserve a special mention. Aftersales service that is second to none, categorically not merely "box shifters".


I'll add a huge second to that.

Ben has just spent the last few days and countless emails fine tuning a map for me.

Nice, smooth power. Just like stock but with bags more oooomph! 

That combined with superfast service with all items I've ordered, top stuff Ben!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> The single best addition you could ever make to your GT-R.
> 
> And you can quote me on that!
> 
> Ben and Thistle's custom tunes also deserve a special mention. Aftersales service that is second to none, categorically not merely "box shifters".



i can honestly say I did not pay Dave to say that, BUT he has just asked me for a specific fuel grade map hehehe 


but do agree with Dave, well tuned ap map & exhaust can effectively net same hp and 1/4 times as a R35 fitted with £5,000+ HKS 570 kit and 12 hour labour actuators.

There is no reason to spend money on intake, actuator or injectors on stock turbo. AP + Y-pipe/exhaust/down pipes all you need for a seriously fast street car than will run a high 10.


Yes i have contradicted myself from my first post in this thread, since Thistle's new boost development the stock actuators will now hold same boost as aftermarket PITA to fit actuators. After which limited by injectors.

btw where we saw big demand in the summer for Y-pipes and ap's, lately the demand is for decatt downpipes. such a sweet sound.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> i can honestly say I did not pay Dave to say that, BUT he has just asked me for a specific fuel grade map hehehe
> 
> 
> but do agree with Dave, well tuned ap map & exhaust can effectively net same hp and 1/4 times as a R35 fitted with £5,000+ HKS 570 kit and 12 hour labour actuators.
> ...



Have had one from the day i picked up the Motor. HPC sold me it  via Ben. Have played some great tunes on it and expect more to come. So i can honestly say best add on for the GTR there is on the market. Also got the Titan Y pipe from Ben and it also sounds so sweet and delivers more performance..again fitted by my HPC . Next i have decat downpipe coming from ben which i am having ceramic coated by Zircotec in Didcot to keep things COOL should have this on next weekend with new music from ben and Thistle to play on my AP ipod..to say i'm happy :clap::clap::clap: YOU BET I AM. 

On a footnote i had a problem with my AP which meant it being returned to m anufacturer for fixing.This was done by Ben and returned very promptly so i did not have to do without my special Music.

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

PS: No kickbacks are expected or received for these comments they are my honest opinions


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> I'm definitely on for one, particularly if I can get one at such a great price. All the great info and feedback above, capped by the article just published in Evo, make it a no-brainer really...
> 
> 1. rblvjenkins


2. maxxwaxx
Yes if its 15% Off go on then, ive been toying on and off with the idea, i think this has finally made my mind up, only problem Ben is im crap with anything like this and having never had or meddled with a turbo car before my understanding of all the key parameters is not good so would need assistance so i dont dont anything stupid

Cheers


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> I'll add a huge second to that.
> 
> Ben has just spent the last few days and countless emails fine tuning a map for me.
> 
> ...


is your pipe the same as mine?

if so can I have your map too


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> is your pipe the same as mine?
> 
> if so can I have your map too


LOL!

Dont you know all GTR engines are different?!


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Couldn't resist this offer  ...

Received the items in good order and as fast as my future GT-R :thumbsup: , now only waiting for the car to arrive (January 2010)...

Ben


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Haha you are a muppet like me Ben. Had my AP 2 month prior delivery.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

Put my name down for an AP early Dec....getting Y pipe fitted last week of Nov so will want to fettle after that...

R their any you tube vids of how easy AP is to use etc...

I cant see me wanting to go any further than this level of tune, but would like to keep up to date with all the benefits of development that are going on now.

Do i call you to sort it out Ben?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

Can you put a figure on how many AP's are being run by official UK cars and confirm whether you have heard of any issues arising on the cars as a result - thanks.

The reason for asking is that there is no way I can afford to pay for a replacement tranny or engine - having said that I have remapped every turbo car I have owned without any manufacturer decling a warranty claim.

I strongly suspect I will be adding my name to the GB, but just want your comments re the above before pushing the button.

Cheers

David


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Wheels said:


> Put my name down for an AP early Dec....getting Y pipe fitted last week of Nov so will want to fettle after that...
> 
> R their any you tube vids of how easy AP is to use etc...
> 
> ...



Really plug and play. Connect to the dash, follow instructions on screen. (you might brigh oxygen if messages like "Transmission/4 wd/VDC error, please contact your dealer" scare you 

It cant' go wrong. And if you (like me) **** up and follow a step like switching car on properly you can redo the process. Easy!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Wheels said:


> Put my name down for an AP early Dec....getting Y pipe fitted last week of Nov so will want to fettle after that...
> 
> R their any you tube vids of how easy AP is to use etc...
> 
> ...


here you go mate

YouTube - edm r35 gtc

Lots exciting developments in the pipeline. In near future owners will be able to run 1000hp via the stock ecu reflash. MAF less, 1.5 boost cut removal, transmission ecu tuning in combo with 800hp clutch plates 

That said 95% of R35 owners will be happy with exhaust and ap custom tune.


yup just shoot us a mail [email protected]

cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> Can you put a figure on how many AP's are being run by official UK cars and confirm whether you have heard of any issues arising on the cars as a result - thanks.
> 
> ...


It's into the 100's EU cars now running the AP. World wide 2,000 +

Its only natural to be worried David. I see the Euro market being very much mirrored what's happened in U.S last year many owners worried in same way you are. Now on nagtroc the W word rarely gets mentioned. In a few months time it will be same on here.

You don't really need to ask me whether an AP has caused any issues with a GT-R as it would very much be known about on here already. We're really open about everything look at some of the knock threads.

At the Nurburgring last week 11 GT-R were in action. 4 had AP's and custom tunes from us. In particular Jan (Kilsik) did 40 laps over two days, they say 1 lap at Nurburgring is equal to 1,000kms normal road miles. Add to that Jan drove 1,500kms from Czech. The fantastic datalog facilities and ability to changes maps. His car didn't miss a beat, he actually went to break his previous lap time but sadly couldn't due to weather conditions.

In South East Asia many Accessport tuned JDM R35's are coming up to 2 years old ! 30,000 miles including track days.

In U.S some 35's are running 700whp on stock engine.

If your 35 has an OEM fault it has an OEM fault. Alex did do an engine after high speed on autobahn, he also ran an AP and had engine replaced under warranty oil supply issue.

in last few months Thistle & myself have mapped 35's in Middle East, Singapore, HK, Japan, Germany, Swissland, Romania, India, Holland, Scotland, Greece, Malaysia, Czech and England.

nuff said :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Cobb Sponsored Timeattack GT-R


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

recent interesting post from other side of pond


"
As many of you may have followed in the last few weeks, Thistle (John) has made some great headway in getting a better understanding of the R35 OEM Boost Control system. Tim Bailey and I had a chance to explore and test this new system on one of the Cobb GTRs this week.

I thought it would be helpful to put together a bit of technical data about that particular tune, as well as a more detailed look at the replacement boost control system. It should be noted that this first pass at replacing the OEM system is an alpha test, and in the coming weeks a more significant Beta test will occur so some refinements can be made. As John has mentioned, there are a lot of variables when changing the factory boost control so you maintain the full range of factory safety systems.

We did this test tune on a ‘Stage 2’ setup, which in this case was an R35 with a custom rear cat section, mid pipe, and 5Zigen exhaust. Before looking at the boost control in more detail, let’s start with a look at the Stage 2 tune itself.











Here you can see the resulting wheel power and torque as measured on our Mustang dyno, as well as the boost profile during the pull. This is using the new boost control algorithm, and it works very well. Boost builds quickly and is very smooth. During the rapid onset the damping is nearly perfect to allow fast build without overshoot. This is of course partly due to the well matched wastegate actuator spring weight. Having a wastegate actuator that is closely matched to your target boost is very helpful to keep boost control stable. This is a 4th gear pull with a resulting peak power of 513 whp and 525 lb-ft of torque. Boost peaked at 17.46psi, with a taper down to 13.4psi at redline.

Knowing this is getting close to the end of what the turbochargers and flow, it is worthwhile to look at where we are with the injector capacity. Most OEM manufactures size the injectors and turbocharger to be well matched, and this is certainly the case here. Take a look:










You can see from the above graph that the injector duty cycle peaks at 97.7%. In multiple run tests, duty cycle would occasionally hit 100%, and certainly anything over 85% is getting very close to the edge of the injector flow. You would obviously need larger injectors for any further modifications that increase airflow, especially changing the turbochargers. I also graphed measured wheel HP on this same chart as it illustrates that correlations between total airflow/fuel flow and resulting power. With a bit more math you can take the measured AFRs and correct for a single AFR to determine a basic BSFC (Brake Specific Fuel Consumption) None the less, unless something is done to fundamentally increase the engine BSFC, peak wheel HP will be limited by these injectors to something close to this.

Looking a bit deeper at this tune, we can inspect the timing and AFRs:










As is typical in a turbocharged car, timing dips at lower RPM and ramps rapidly towards redline. Given the boost falloff this is more pronounced as the reduced in cylinder pressure will decrease the combustion speed just a bit. AFRs in a good tune are pretty straightforward, and here AFRs are right around 11.3-11.5 in the majority of the run. Leaning out the entire mixture by .3-.5 AFRS didn’t make a significant difference in power, so this AFR works well to keep EGTs and knock under control.










As with the graph comparing injector duty cycle with HP, the ECUs representation of load is typically similar in shape to the torque curve (as one would expect as greater load is the result of more air and fuel in a single rotation, which results in greater torque output).

In the case of this ECU, the load is represented by a theoretical injector pulse width that would be needed to maintain a stoichiometric mixture given the air volume in the cylinder. This number is a scaled value of what most tuners might see as g/sec/cylinder. One can derive a similar number by taking the MAF g/s and dividing by the engine RPM. It is interesting that the load stays relatively flat in the midrange as the torque is raising then falling. I’m not sure if this is a result of some type on internal VE correction, or perhaps a real and significant change in engine torque produced with the same airflow. Some more investigation is in order.










Last but not least, here is the wastegate duty cycle as well as the boost. As you would expect the duty cycle is at 100% during the initial part of the spool, the quickly drops after boost onset slowly ramping to 100% at 6300rpm. With 100% duty cycle above 6300 rpm, it isn’t possible to get more boost without a change in the wastegate actuator, or by running a larger duty cycle down low and using some of the turbine inertial to carry a bit more boost up top. Either way, this is a pretty optimized map given the size of the stock turbos.










Here you can see the resulting power to the wheels in each gear. Having tuned many cars over the years, this is pretty much the most impressive multigear pull I have seen. Real power peaks in 4th gear, likely a result of a combination lower inertial loss as gears go up combined with less parasitic loss compared to 5th gear. Peak boost is slightly higher in 5th gear (16.9) compared to 4th, but less then what it was in the single 4th gear pull. This is due to the dyno having a bit less load in the multigear test. It is amazing how little the power drops between gear shifts. The power to the wheels is at approximately 500whp from 3rd gear all the way thru 5th. That is significantly more then most 500whp cars can muster.










This is an interesting overlay of boost during the multigear run, but overlayed based on in gear RPM. This allows a bit of a better comparison of gear based boost. In general, things are very close, and surprisingly close given the last of a gear comp system. Obviously the slightly higher 5th gear boost is a result of the greater engine load, and it also highlights the need to do a multi gear dyno run using a loading dyno ( as opposed to a non loading Dynojet).










Wastegate duty can be compared in a similar manner, and as expected the results are almost the same. Higher gears us a bit less duty cycle to produce a bit more boost. This effect might eventually lead to a minor addition to this boost control system (implement a gear based offset or comp). Obviously that isn’t something that is critical yet, as the gear to gear variance is minimal. More testing on that front to come.










Looking at the Injector Duty cycle and load in a per gear view during the run, we can see the load is similar in each gear (5th gear was not all the way to redline). Injector duty cycle is a pretty flat, as you would expect with flat hp.










Timing and AFRs during the run were right on from the map. You can see the AFRs are slightly leaner in 5th gear when compared to 4th, which is probably a combination of the slower rate of change in rpm as well as load not being the same.










Last, but certainly not least, here is the new boost map added to the ECU. This map provides the wastegate duty cycle based on current rpm and boost. You can see that the WGD dips in the midrange, as the turbocharges do not need as much duty cycle to maintain the target boost. As RPMs grow, duty cycle ramps up. Above 17psi you can see the falloff of duty cycle. This falloff provides the fundamental boost control.












Here is a graph of the duty cycle the car ran during the 4th gear pull plotted as height on the same scale.

I’ll post up some more details about boost control compensation ideas, plus some more results from the track testing. This GTR running this map ran at the Top Gear track day.

Special thanks to John (thistle), and of course Tim Bailey, Joe, and the rest of the crew at Cobb SLC. Exciting times ahead in the GTR world! 



Jeff Sponaugle
Research Calibrator
Cobb Surgeline Tuning


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

OEM faults are defo my concern, arguing with a dealer about boost lvl's etc. sure if the fault is not related then fair enough but where are you if a gearbox fails and Nissan's policy is to replace it? will they be able to ascertain if the fault was not mod related?

Even my handbook states over a certain boost lvl a new engine and gearbox lol

It's a real dilemma for me as I have always modified cars, maybe when the guys over here can do engine/gearbox rebuilds/upgrades at reasonable prices the decision will be a lot easier.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> OEM faults are defo my concern, arguing with a dealer about boost lvl's etc. sure if the fault is not related then fair enough but where are you if a gearbox fails and Nissan's policy is to replace it? will they be able to ascertain if the fault was not mod related?
> 
> Even my handbook states over a certain boost lvl a new engine and gearbox lol
> 
> It's a real dilemma for me as I have always modified cars, maybe when the guys over here can do engine/gearbox rebuilds/upgrades at reasonable prices the decision will be a lot easier.



Hi Chuck, if in any doubt / concern then really best to hold on until you are ready tbh.


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Ben,
Impressive research and dev you've got there!
I have an 09 R35 since April.
Can I get your remaps in Australia for Australian fuel.
Over here, the Shell V-Power is 98ron. 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

maxzugkraft said:


> Hi Ben,
> Impressive research and dev you've got there!
> I have an 09 R35 since April.
> Can I get your remaps in Australia for Australian fuel.
> ...



yup no worries, we have the ADM GT-R software also. we can work together until your 35 is happy starting with a base map. shoot me a mail and i'll send you info on what needs to be done


----------



## mugwump (Dec 30, 2007)

1. rblvjenkins
2. maxxwaxx
3. mugwump

sorry if I missed anyone....... :runaway:


----------



## maxzugkraft (Feb 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup no worries, we have the ADM GT-R software also. we can work together until your 35 is happy starting with a base map. shoot me a mail and i'll send you info on what needs to be done


Thanks, Benj.
Will let you know when I'm ready to shoot.


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

I M P R E S S I V E work Ben!!!

So detailled info, it gives confidence that you guys know what you are doing!!!
Wish Nissan was as communicative as you guys!!


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Ben, please put me down for the 15% discount on AP before it expires. I'm the one with the Ti Y piep and 4 light kit. Thx.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nas3damus said:


> I M P R E S S I V E work Ben!!!
> 
> So detailled info, it gives confidence that you guys know what you are doing!!!
> Wish Nissan was as communicative as you guys!!


Thanks Jonas 

p.s your Titan almost finished this weekend :clap: then we'll start custom map


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SpeedBear said:


> Ben, please put me down for the 15% discount on AP before it expires. I'm the one with the Ti Y piep and 4 light kit. Thx.



No worries Spencer. cheers


I can honestly say you guys won't be disapointed. Buying early will not see this product become obselete, its regularly updated. You won't find future standalone units become superior, we believe the stock ecu flash will be able to handle big power, maf less, tcm, injector control you name it. Thistle is on the case :thumbsup:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Titan*

Ben 

I can't wait to see the new bits, or better still get them on the car!

Thanks again for the service mate

SS


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Ben

Ditto.......


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> ok with the end of year fast approaching and with that increase in vat.
> 
> How many guys interested in AP GB ?
> 
> ...


hello could you reserved 1 cobb ap for me thank you


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

can anyone break down how best to run the virtual dyno setting on the AP?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hfc said:


> hello could you reserved 1 cobb ap for me thank you


sure no worries please feel free to shoot us a mail and will organise & will send you over all the info and url software links etc..


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> can anyone break down how best to run the virtual dyno setting on the AP?


give the 0-60 feature a go

rich gt has seen 2.9 seconds which was backed up with his Vbox. David Yu also got some good times


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

bhp said:


> can anyone break down how best to run the virtual dyno setting on the AP?


Not sure that feature works that accurately. No way it can without knowing accurately the weight of the car as tested.

As Ben says, the acceleration monitor is very accurate. Exactly the same as the VBOX which is amazing seeing as the onboard speedos are all out by a good few mph!

My fastest times so far have been 0-60mph in 3.2s and 0-100mph in 7.2s, figures that match or better supercars costing hundreds of thousands of pounds more!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

In waht mode was this David? RRR and manual gear?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - COBB Tuning at Top Gear GT-R Tuning Expose


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Ben can you confirm the price with vat and the discount you're offering? - and is this a self fit item - or is fitting included?

Thanks (and sorry if you've already answered these questions many times before!)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

tomgtr said:


> In waht mode was this David? RRR and manual gear?


RROff I think and probably Auto!

The GT-R produces so much torque low down, it is quicker changing up at about 6k which is what Auto does, plus it's very easy to mess up the 1-2 shift in Manual seeing as it needs to happen not much more than a second after launch.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kamae said:


> Ben can you confirm the price with vat and the discount you're offering? - and is this a self fit item - or is fitting included?
> Thanks (and sorry if you've already answered these questions many times before!)


I got an answer to this yesterday from ben - normally £750 plus vat and GB is £750 inc VAT (plus a couple of quid for p&p)

Its self fit

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yup sumo is spot on 


we're happy to install, but its a 5 min upload very user friendly. its a good idea to give it a try first time and get used to, as there are usually new updates available via the online updater link.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> RROff I think and probably Auto!
> 
> The GT-R produces so much torque low down, it is quicker changing up at about 6k which is what Auto does, plus it's very easy to mess up the 1-2 shift in Manual seeing as it needs to happen not much more than a second after launch.


Yup, think you are right, measuring here till 100 km/h but should be almost the same. Will try it with VDC off now too. We are even allowed so won't feel like an outlaw.


----------



## edingtr (Oct 31, 2009)

*Cobb AP*



Benji Linney GTC said:


> ok with the end of year fast approaching and with that increase in vat.
> 
> How many guys interested in AP GB ?
> 
> ...


Hello Ben this is Jonathan from Edinburgh, not sure if this is how it work. Could you please reserved 1 of the 15 % discount Cobb AP for me before it end.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sure thing guys, just shoot us a mail and we can send out. always in phyiscal stock and just ordered another batch of 100


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick question .. been looking into the ap, from on here and the gtrus site.

I know the group buy runs out at the end of november - and it's a good saving. I presume the maps are the one used from the cobb website and you just download them to the cobb, plug and go ?

The reason for asking is that from the cobb site it specifies only the usdm and the jap cars - 2008 / 2009, but the sat nav cars being delivered now have a few horses more and would be classed as 2010 cars ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Quick question .. been looking into the ap, from on here and the gtrus site.
> 
> I know the group buy runs out at the end of november - and it's a good saving. I presume the maps are the one used from the cobb website and you just download them to the cobb, plug and go ?
> 
> The reason for asking is that from the cobb site it specifies only the usdm and the jap cars - 2008 / 2009, but the sat nav cars being delivered now have a few horses more and would be classed as 2010 cars ?



When you buy European AccessPORT from GTC you get our own GTC UK maps included. The one's on Cobb website are only for JDM/USDM and also run too much timing, they are well out of date tbh.

Sat Nav / non sat nav so far have the exact same ROM. When there is an undate / the ap won't reconise a new ecu we just need to save that new rom file and make the necessary adjustments


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*GOTO:Racing/Dell™ Equallogic GT-R makes 787 WHP thanks to COBB*

GOTO:Racing/Dell™ Equallogic GT-R makes 787 WHP thanks to COBB 











Video from the Day:
GOTO:Racing/Dellâ„¢ Equallogic GT-R Gets Ready for Superlap on Vimeo
YouTube - GOTO:Racing/Dellâ„¢ Equallogic GT-R Gets Ready for Superlap

The team at GOTO:Racing is in the middle of their two week road trip which includes SEMA, Super Lap Battle, and Redline Time Attack Finals. After a successful week of PR at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, complete with plenty of speculation on how much power the GT-R would make on the coming dyno day, the GOTO rig pulled up to HB Speed to put all speculation to rest. 

The previous dyno day, held only two weeks ago, the GOTO GT-R had some issues with MAF sensor resolution. The car started out at 620 WHP at 15psi, and was slowly raised over the day. The COBB AccessPORT held boost perfectly at every level our expert tuners wanted.

Eventually Tim Bailey from COBB Surgline, and Jon Drenas from HB Speed, had the R35 racecar holding 22.5 lbs of boost. At this level the car made an amazing 787 WHP and 721 WTQ. "I had hoped we would have made just north of 700 HP, but to make just shy of 800 is just amazing. I can't wait to feel this thing on track," commented Brian Lock, lead driver of the Dell™ Equallogic GT-R. "The scary thing is this car has a lot more in it," said Tim Bailey, "we want to verify this tune on track, make sure we have no drivetrain issues, then we can get even crazier." This recent dyno session has shown again how amazing a bone stock VR38DETT can be. 

GOTO:Racing will be at Buttonwillow Raceway this coming Tuesday to test the GT-R for the first time at this power level. Hopefully they will have what it takes to shock the competition at the Super Lap Battle.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello ben

When you say GC EDM MAps 

Does this mean we will get RPM boost control map or do you keep those for custom tunes.

If yes, is it necessary to do a custom tune to use the new maps ? Or is this just a special reward for thisle work ( and i find this perfectly understandable btw ) ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

zeyd said:


> Hello ben
> 
> When you say GC EDM MAps
> 
> ...



Because we push the car more with higher boost 1.3 we prefer to only offer the RPM in custom tune for moment, with datalog feedback to us.

But there are plans between Cobb and ourselves to release the new rpm control into the stage maps but obviously with less boost.

Custom tuners won't feel short changed as there is also work on ignition, cam timing, fuel etc...and added benefit that it's tweeked to what your 35 likes/dislikes. And we're happy to check logs for free at anytime and make tweeks when needed, decatt for example. Big stuff like turbo, injectors is alot more work involved.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> GOTO:Racing/Dell™ Equallogic GT-R makes 787 WHP thanks to COBB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely staggering!
And the fact that it is absolutely not a dyno queen but a very hard driven road racer makes it even more so.

When it says "bone stock VR38DETT", do you have a list of the bolt-on parts they've added Ben? Actuators, EBC? Which turbos etc?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Absolutely staggering!
> And the fact that it is absolutely not a dyno queen but a very hard driven road racer makes it even more so.
> 
> When it says "bone stock VR38DETT", do you have a list of the bolt-on parts they've added Ben? Actuators, EBC? Which turbos etc?



It's not running an electronic boost controller, all done via the AccessPORT  Injectors and modified turbo, intake and full decatt. 787 all that's needed for circuit, rest of attention on weight saving and suspension set up.

btw Sunday Times ingear mailed me this morning, should see the GTC Titan in there at some point.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> It's not running an electronic boost controller, all done via the AccessPORT  Injectors and modified turbo, intake and full decatt. 787 all that's needed for circuit, rest of attention on weight saving and suspension set up.
> 
> btw Sunday Times ingear mailed me this morning, should see the GTC Titan in there at some point.


Unbelievable! So an AccessPort can now sustain 23psi? That's nearly 1.6bar!
I presume it also had actuators?

Good news on the Sunday Times, you really need to milk that. Pick up the current Top Gear for an example of what people want to know, i.e. that the "untuneable GT-R" is now running 300/400hp more than standard!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been working closely with Tim in recent weeks on ECM-TCM comms, airflow calculations to properly map large MAF housings, large injectors etc, this racer has the latest goodies with overboost removal and the same boost control we've all been enjoying recently. The logs look lovely from this car. And it idles steadily/smoothly just like a stock car too from the looks of it. The load/airflow are being measured properly, things are less maxxed out in these terms than a stock engine with a flash like mine! This stuff will all filter down in time to road/trackday type cars.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Do you need actuators to get to those boost levels though?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Not in the midrange, your car would do it even on stock turbos (but it wouldn't be a good idea IMHO).

I treat a new turbo, especially ones aimed at this power as having new actuators anyway. An 8 PSI actuator isn't much use for running 22PSI at red line. Best to fit the actuator to the minimum boost level you'd ever need.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

thistle


using RPM boost control on a smaller boost ( let's say 1.1b). Is it any better than classical stage2 map ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes because we can hold 1.1 bar to 6000 RPM and have no spiking.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

thank you !


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry double post :chairshot


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> When you buy European AccessPORT from GTC you get our own GTC UK maps included. The one's on Cobb website are only for JDM/USDM and also run too much timing, they are well out of date tbh.
> 
> Sat Nav / non sat nav so far have the exact same ROM. When there is an undate / the ap won't reconise a new ecu we just need to save that new rom file and make the necessary adjustments


Cheers Ben .. Need to pull my finger out and order one of these before the offer runs out !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RightKerfuffle said:


> Cheers Ben .. Need to pull my finger out and order one of these before the offer runs out !




yes mate, 2 weeks and counting.


just a reminder vat increase end of year and also Cobb Tuning highest dealer % has now been cut, luckily 100 arrived a few days ago


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Car back from 6,000 mile service. 

Downloaded and updated latest Accessport software (piece of cake) this afternoon, and 99 Octane map from Ben ready to go on this weekend, if it ever stops raining...

Feels like Christmas is coming early!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> Car back from 6,000 mile service.
> 
> Downloaded and updated latest Accessport software (piece of cake) this afternoon, and 99 Octane map from Ben ready to go on this weekend, if it ever stops raining...
> 
> Feels like Christmas is coming early!


Welome to the VERY VERY dark side..........hope you have the dosh for the habit you will form!!!!!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Installed Ben's 99 Octane map at 2.30pm this afternoon and told my wife I was going out for a quick drive. 

It's now 5.20 and I just got back. 

The car was brilliant before. Now I'm running out of superlatives. 3rd, 4th and 5th now have the sort of real, "Mike Tyson at his prime" punch and urge that 1st and 2nd always have done, and acceleration in 6th is noticeably improved. 

As for installation, just follow the AP on-screen instructions. It really is that simple. Don't panic when the installation is taking place and you see all sorts of error readings on your car's display - just keep the faith while the Accessport is counting inexorably up to 100%, and then you're OFF! It really does only take 10 minutes.

Ben - you and your team truly are DA MEN (and women!)

johnhanton57 - if this is the dark side, I like it dark...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Any drama on wet roads with all this extra torque?

D


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

drove in OFF ?


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> The car was brilliant before. Now I'm running out of superlatives. 3rd, 4th and 5th now have the sort of real, "Mike Tyson at his prime" punch and urge that 1st and 2nd always have done, and acceleration in 6th is noticeably improved.
> 
> ..


Hmmmm, this thread is getting very worrying.. can we please delete! 

I've only had the car 10 days.... :runaway:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

In case any of you need a reminder, this is what can happen to even a very experienced GT-R driver in the wet, with Cobb/GTC remap, worn Dunlops and (crucially) VDC OFF.
YouTube - Auto-Journals.com/Evo Mag's R35 GT-R in the wet

:runaway: 

Yes, I was @rsing around, but that let go in 4th gear, about 3k and a quarter throttle! I only mess around like that at Bedford because there is loads of run-off (although that BRAKE board came pretty close...)

Take it easy in the wet.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> In case any of you need a reminder, this is what can happen to even a very experienced GT-R driver in the wet, with Cobb/GTC remap, worn Dunlops and (crucially) VDC OFF.
> YouTube - Auto-Journals.com/Evo Mag's R35 GT-R in the wet
> 
> :runaway:
> ...


Absolutely right.

I should have said AWAY rather than OFF in my post above!

IMHO, ANYONE who drives ANY R35 hard on a public road in the wet in OFF is certifiable, no matter what ECU map they have.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

rblvjenkins said:


> Installed Ben's 99 Octane map at 2.30pm this afternoon and told my wife I was going out for a quick drive.
> 
> It's now 5.20 and I just got back.
> 
> ...


It gets better for small change you can have 630 fywheel and 570 wheel HP....dont want to mention the torque folks might think i'm on the X factor:flame::flame::flame:

Call Ben for a talk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*AccessPORT-Tuned cars on the Podium at Redline Time Attack Final!*

AccessPORT-Tuned cars on the Podium at Redline Time Attack Final!










Two AccessPORT-tuned cars stood on the podium after this weekend’s Redline Time Attack final race at Auto Club Speedway in Fontana, California. The GOTO:Racing GT-R driven by Brian Lock took third in the Unlimited AWD Class, and the Stoptech EVO X driven by Steven Ruiz took 2nd in the Street AWD class. Both cars still run the stock ECU and were tuned with COBB Tuning’s AccessTUNER Pro.


The GOTO:Racing GT-R is making just under 800whp on the more conservative 22psi map created by Tim Bailey of COBB Tuning and Jon Drenas of HB Speed, a COBB Tuning ProTuner shop. With time winding down to shave precious tenths off their final time, Bailey upped the boost to 24psi on the AMS-modified turbos to make an estimated 800+whp. This gave the GOTO team the added power to solidify their 3rd place standing. The event ran flawlessly for the GOTO:Racing team except for a scary moment when the right rear tired blew out on the oval section at over 170mph. Brian was able to hold the car steady and bring it to a gentle stop. Damage was only superficial and the car was back out on track for the next timed session.










The Stoptech EVO X driven and tuned by Stephen Ruiz of GMG Racing had a solid weekend after their troubled efforts at Superlap Battle where they finished third. Thursday and Friday were spent swapping out their direct bolt-on Garrett GT3076 turbo, a job that usually requires dropping the engine. After finishing around 11pm on Friday, the team loaded the car up and drove out to Fontana to be ready Saturday morning for practice. “It was just tough getting to the event, doing a turbo job on this car without dropping the engine is very difficult,” said Stephen. Once at the track, the AccessTUNER Pro-tuned car ran flawlessly posting a 1:49.00 lap time, which was good enough for a first place early in the event. However, the Stoptech team was edged out by the Reese Tuning EVO. “We just did suspension tuning and tire pressures and did a very good 1:49,” said Stephen.”That was good enough for second and we are happy with that. The car ran 25-minute practice sessions without issues. No changes to the tune were needed. We did not touch the motor, just checked datalog info and everything was cool.”










Both of these cars showcase the power of the AccessPORT and AccessTUNER tools. Both cars were put through their paces, driven at their absolute limits and performed flawlessly, dispelling the myth that standalone ECUs are the only way to tune big horsepower racecars. The GOTO:Racing GT-R will be back next season ready to stand on top of the podium. Plans are already in the works at GMG to install a larger turbo and also stand atop the podium thanks to more power and tuning by the COBB Tuning AccessPORT! 











Fontana Nissan R35 GTR (2nd Place M-AWD) and Forged Performance R35 GTR (3rd Place M-AWD)


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

If there are any new R35 owners who knew Tweenie Rob we are offering a custom tune with all money going to his charity

GTC R35 GTR Accesport Tune Remapp + BHP + Torque on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 12:45:25 GMT)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If there are any new R35 owners who knew Tweenie Rob we are offering a custom tune with all money going to his charity
> 
> GTC R35 GTR Accesport Tune Remapp + BHP + Torque on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 12:45:25 GMT)


That's a very generous gesture Ben. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice one Ben,

Awesome Gesture!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Fantastic Ben.


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Why is this not a sticky.. will have to bump everytime I wanna find it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kurgen said:


> Why is this not a sticky.. will have to bump everytime I wanna find it!


+ 1000

v important links in first post. i did ask mods to make sticky.


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> + 1000
> 
> v important links in first post. i did ask mods to make sticky.


Cheers Ben for chat, have sent email with details!

Looking forward to more torque........... :clap:

Rob


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kurgen said:


> bump


I've asked mods nicely to make sticky


btw if anyone gets hood lamp light on dash just make sure your running latest updater

also if anyone plans to do a few flashes this winter use a battery charger (as recommnded in user manual)

A few guys who have satnav have drained battery quickly while flashing and battery goes flat especialy if saving stock data (which isn't necessary as all Euro GTR's have exact same rom).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Your wish...


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> If there are any new R35 owners who knew Tweenie Rob we are offering a custom tune with all money going to his charity
> 
> GTC R35 GTR Accesport Tune Remapp + BHP + Torque on eBay (end time 27-Nov-09 12:45:25 GMT)


I know I'm well stupid with regards to all things Access Port (sorry - please be patient) - but I assume you need to have an access port fitted first for this to be of any use? - and if that's the case how does this differ from the tune that comes with the access port out of the box?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Your wish...


thank you Mr Mook for your sticky glue :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kamae said:


> I know I'm well stupid with regards to all things Access Port (sorry - please be patient) - but I assume you need to have an access port fitted first for this to be of any use? - and if that's the case how does this differ from the tune that comes with the access port out of the box?
> 
> Thanks



Custom mapping

The new mapping system does away with Air Flow Load inferred Wastegate Duty Cycle, and converts the R35 Boost Control system over to an RPM vs Duty Cycle output curve. What this means -
Stable boost control without the big boost spikes on 'flat foot' gearshifts that haunt most GTR tunes (no good for engine or transmission)
The ability to hold more consistent and greater boost pressure in the top end of the rev range.
electronic boost controllers not essential

Intake cam timing are optimized for best spool-up, drivability and top-end power
Ignition timing is optimized and smoothed
Fueling is adjusted to meet the engine's requirements

GTC R35 GT-R with exhaust mods using this mapping with stock actuators and boost control hardware ran 10.8 at Santa Pod. Even more impressive a totally stock GT-R 11.05 with map. Both safe knock and boost.


GTC Custom AP reflash maps


For eTunes, What we'll need for you ?

1. Full spec list of you car, as much detail on fuel and conditions as possible.
2. Your R35 MUST be in mechanical working order. We'll provide you a number of checks.
3. You must provide good datalogs. Full throttle. You must select all the parameters we ask for. Please label each datalog (type of run)
4. Logging to be done on the same fuel or worst case fuel you will use regularly.
5. Need your AP Serial
6. It will take however long it takes. You must get back to us in a timely fashion. If you disappear off the radar doesn't help anyone.
7. Understand that we'll map consertively for the road where it will be used and not to be a dyno queen.


NEW AccessPORT Manager Software http://www.accessecu.com/support/AP-Mgr-Setup.exe 

Firstly make sure your running latest firmware. 

http://www.accessecu.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi?download=support/AccessPORTUpdater.exe options click beta firmware.


AccessPORT Feature: Datalogging 

12 most important info possible relevant to remote tuning:

Ignition timing
RPM
Theoretical Pulse Width
Boost
Wastegate duty
Throttle position
Mass airflow
Injector pulse width
Air fuel ratio
Vehicle speed
Knock

Start logging


3rd gear to redline changing to 4th gear to redline.
10 mins general driving.
1st-6th gear run though gears.

Stop logging 

Open in apmanager - view datalog. Label what log is what. Email me the data



btw will be very nice if peeps bid on that Tweenie charity auction, he was a close friend of mine


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Latest Fireware is 1.5.0.3-12004


http://www.accessecu.com/cgi-bin/dow...ORTUpdater.exe options click beta firmware.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kamae said:


> I know I'm well stupid with regards to all things Access Port (sorry - please be patient) - but I assume you need to have an access port fitted first for this to be of any use? - and if that's the case how does this differ from the tune that comes with the access port out of the box?
> 
> Thanks



It differs SO much you cannot comprehend..........in reality it is the difference between light and sound............. awesome my friend awesome. Give me a PM and will explain

PS: I dont get nothing from this .........


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Custom mapping
> 
> The new mapping system does away with Air Flow Load inferred Wastegate Duty Cycle, and converts the R35 Boost Control system over to an RPM vs Duty Cycle output curve. What this means -
> Stable boost control without the big boost spikes on 'flat foot' gearshifts that haunt most GTR tunes (no good for engine or transmission)
> ...


I could highly recommend a custom map from Ben / GTC;

is there a big difference in power?
NO, but you notice the power upgrade is smoother and safer!

You have to supply as much info as possible, ie I gave ben the info that I would attend a trackday abroad;
Abroad meaning other fuel, track meaning heavy use;
Ben checked for me all settings espescially knock.
I do think he gave me a safe custom map, but I also know he did not push every horsepower out of it, so it feels safe and yet you have this extra edge in the mid and high rev zone, what is missing on the standard GT-R

:clap:

So do not doubt in any way, the custom map is far much better!
Also do not fear to wait long time .. service is very quick!

grts


Nas3damus


----------



## pepi (Sep 30, 2009)

*The EU Cobb user groub goes bigger !*

I received my Cobb AP from GTC with a great customm map made by Ben , it`s a very nice Tool and the customers service these guys /Ben at GTC offer to me is more than notable :thumbsup:

A big Thanks from nord Italy 
P


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Ben, what power and torque figs are you seeing with a custom map, downpipes and actuators + y pipe..? 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kurgen said:


> Ben, what power and torque figs are you seeing with a custom map, downpipes and actuators + y pipe..?
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Around 560 +/- 10bhp judging by reports from those with similar mods.

D


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kurgen said:


> Ben, what power and torque figs are you seeing with a custom map, downpipes and actuators + y pipe..?
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


Kurgen,

This is what i got with standard OEM exhaust,Y pipe, Decat downpipe and custom map Check out that great big fat wad of torque
http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab79/johnhanton57/img008.jpg


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Kurgen,
> 
> This is what i got with standard OEM exhaust,Y pipe, Decat downpipe and custom map Check out that great big fat wad of torque
> http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab79/johnhanton57/img008.jpg


Yep, that is what I am looking for.... cheers!


----------



## graeme arno (Nov 12, 2009)

*From Experience*

Shell V power is noticeably better than BP


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

johnhanton57 said:


> Kurgen,
> 
> This is what i got with standard OEM exhaust,Y pipe, Decat downpipe and custom map Check out that great big fat wad of torque
> http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab79/johnhanton57/img008.jpg


1 more question.. 

What dbs is the car hitting now with the decat + y pipe.?

My car is 101/102db at 5k revs static.. which stops me getting on some tracks.

Anything above 105db static, will prevent you getting on any trackday in UK.. pretty much! 

Rob


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kurgen said:


> 1 more question..
> 
> What dbs is the car hitting now with the decat + y pipe.?
> 
> ...



Not sure on db never had it tested as i dont do track days YET!! but certainly less noise with OEM pipe than others IMO and no BHP downside . Sound is quite different than other back pipes more rip than roar ...........a bit like a big bike and i must admit i prefer this sound to the deep roar you get with other pipes.


----------



## HCC Motorsport (Dec 21, 2009)

I am with Ben on this!!!

Absolutely great once he has played with it!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

HCC Motorsport said:


> I am with Ben on this!!!
> 
> Absolutely great once he has played with it!!!



post your dyno sheet up Jon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> post your dyno sheet up Jon


He has on his own thread. I think it is currently the highest recorded power R35 in the UK?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I am taking my car in for a service in a few days, and as advised in previous posts i will be downloading the stock map from the AP onto the car. 

Although now when i look at the AP whilst connected to the PC i only see one map labelled stock style mode v109.ptm. This file has been created by COBB. 

Can anyone tell me where the standard map has vanished to that was originally saved when i installed the COBB AP on the car?


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

bhp said:


> I am taking my car in for a service in a few days, and as advised in previous posts i will be downloading the stock map from the AP onto the car.
> 
> Although now when i look at the AP whilst connected to the PC i only see one map labelled stock style mode v109.ptm. This file has been created by COBB.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where the standard map has vanished to that was originally saved when i installed the COBB AP on the car?


Just UNinstall Cobb AP


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks nas3damus, when removing Cobb AP from the car what is then replaced with instead? will it then be the original map that was saved?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

It will automatically reinstall the stock map which will be identical to your original map.

I've been told there is no need to save your individual car's stock map as they are all identical to the one stored on the AP.

None of this is to "fool" the dealer, they can all tell how many times the ECU has been reflashed and how high the boost went, this is merely to prevent you losing your own Cobb map should they need to reflash as part of the service.


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> It will automatically reinstall the stock map which will be identical to your original map.
> 
> I've been told there is no need to save your individual car's stock map as they are all identical to the one stored on the AP.
> 
> None of this is to "fool" the dealer, they can all tell how many times the ECU has been reflashed and how high the boost went, this is merely to prevent you losing your own Cobb map should they need to reflash as part of the service.


David is Correct.

Joe


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

thank you guys for clearing that up


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys,

Cobb Tuning have now released Thistle's new rpm boost control maps as free revised shelf maps.

Boost is the same stage 1 0.9 and stage 2 1.1 but see's less boost spike. Ign timing has also been revised, long over due on stage maps especially for UK climate and SE Asia. In any case all GTC euro zone maps came with our own revised work since June 

Guys who went for custom tunes will not feel short changed at all, GTC Thistle maps being superior, specific for your gtr, allowing higher safe boost, specific car ign adv, fuel, intake etc...

So don't worry too much about the below changes, it won't apply to most on here as you already have GTC Euro maps or GTR specific custom tune 

In other news Thistle is making great progress improving other areas of the accesstuner software (inj scaling, ign, air, fuel cal etc..) which will allow us to run silky smooth big power all via the oem ecu 


-----------------------------------------------------------------

COBB Tuning is pleased to announce the availability of Nissan GT-R AccessPORT mapping version 2.00, which includes the long awaited COBB Proportional Gain Boost Control Logic. Proportional Gain Boost is a more simple and elegant RPM dependant boost control system and offers a great leap forward in Nissan R-35 performance. This new method of boost control has been responsible for many recent impressive GT-R racing accomplishments, including a 787whp time attack racer and a slightly modified daily-driven 10 second quarter-mile weekend warrior.

New v2.00 Off-The-Shelf Stage1 and Stage2 maps are available for download from the Nissan GT-R AccessPORT Map Database. For the first time, Cobb Tuning is offering specific maps for each major world market, including: Australia, East Asia, Europe, Gulf Spec, JDM, South Africa and USDM. To accommodate global fuel variances, every map in each region is available for 91, 93 and 100 octane as well as 95, 97 and 102 RON.


cobb . R35 GT-R accessport . map listing










The new Nissan GT-R AccessTUNER Pro tuning software using the new COBB Proportional Gain Boost Control is nearing completion and will be released to professional tuners in the near future (currently available as beta). The AccessTUNER Pro GT-R software offers several new enhancements in addition to the new boost control system that will assist professional tuners in maximizing GT-R power output, including: knock sum, manifold absolute pressure (relative pressure), pre-turbocharger pressure (right and left banks), short term and long term fuel trims (left and right banks), injector duty cycle and pulse width, refined fuel tables, access to tune proportional gain boost control system and refined ignition tables as starting points in v2.00 mapping.

COBB Tuning is dedicated to bringing the most comprehensive tuning solution to Nissan GT-R tuning enthusiasts and continues to lead the way with innovative engineering, advanced OEM ECU control and global vehicle compatibility. Install a COBB AccessPORT on your Nissan GT-R and experience a whole new level of obscene performance with the push of a button.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,
With the GTC decat downpipes fitted the engine light comes on when you uninstall. What will the dealer do with this when the beast is being serviced? Will they reset or modifythe stock motor in any way before i reinstall the COBB?


----------



## pepi (Sep 30, 2009)

Ben 
sorry with this .......

Hi guys,

Cobb Tuning have now released Thistle's new rpm boost control maps as free revised shelf maps.

Boost is the same stage 1 0.9 and stage 2 1.1 but see's less boost spike. Ign timing has also been revised, long over due on stage maps especially for UK climate and SE Asia. In any case all GTC euro zone maps came with our own revised work since June 


you will to say that my AP you sent me has the newst Maps and the custom Map is up to date thats why i do not need the last Cobb version by the Cobb down loda page ? 
sorry, hope you can understand my poor special English gram. text :bawling: ciao pepi italy


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben - thank you for the info, will you be creating your own GTC off the shelf maps with the new RPM based boost control for the general public?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ben,
> With the GTC decat downpipes fitted the engine light comes on when you uninstall. What will the dealer do with this when the beast is being serviced? Will they reset or modifythe stock motor in any way before i reinstall the COBB?


Hi John,

Yup thats because on your custom tune we turned the cat lights on dash off, when uninstall that map will pop back again until you but custom map back on. If you do ecu reset just before sending to dealer will turn lights off again for a while. Don't worry being decatted won't make any difference to your servicing. Your dealer will probably know already you have the highest terminal speed in UK


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

pepi said:


> Ben
> sorry with this .......
> 
> Hi guys,
> ...



I thought the announcement would cause confusion. Pepi don't worry you already have a GTC custom tune with the update in  You don't need to do anything. When i come to Italy to see you i will improve further also.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> Ben - thank you for the info, will you be creating your own GTC off the shelf maps with the new RPM based boost control for the general public?


Hi BHP,

Yes will do shortly, as you can see 97 ron and 102 ron only so much use, needs to be a BP Ultimate 98ron and Shell 99ron and Tesco 99ron.

That said so far virtually every Euro accessPORT owner from us has a custom tune already 

We will likely release at same time as Thistle's new updates


----------



## pepi (Sep 30, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I thought the announcement would cause confusion. Pepi don't worry you already have a GTC custom tune with the update in  You don't need to do anything. When i come to Italy to see you i will improve further also.


Ben Thank you much for the info ! you are simply the best :thumbsup:

your italian trip will be a great thing , be sure the best italian food for you is guaranteed 

pepi


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Yup thats because on your custom tune we turned the cat lights on dash off, when uninstall that map will pop back again until you but custom map back on. If you do ecu reset just before sending to dealer will turn lights off again for a while. Don't worry being decatted won't make any difference to your servicing. Your dealer will probably know already you have the highest terminal speed in UK


Thought that would be the case but no harm in asking...Motor off to MH on Jan 4th............

Hope your enjoying the sun. Of to Libya to make some money for the Injectors etc 

Have a great 2010


----------



## HCC Motorsport (Dec 21, 2009)

Ben

Rollers report as requested


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

thanks Jon. Send us the datalogs so can improve further 

injectors and turbo next ?


----------



## HCC Motorsport (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Ben! I will post the datalogs. 

I have a problem with it cutting out though. After a big second gear boost when I slow down to idle it is dying (cutting out), when still moving it just 'bump' starts itself again. Odd.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok we can try some checks ill mail you, also do ecu error code read and mail me logs its only base map your running so far. could be a couple of things, maybe cold weather issue some Americans are seeing or mechanical tech issue.

cheers


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

has anyone had the chance to test out the new version 2 maps from Cobb with the new rpm boost control? if so what was your impression of it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> has anyone had the chance to test out the new version 2 maps from Cobb with the new rpm boost control? if so what was your impression of it?


like i said virtually everyone on here is already running a gtc custom rpm tune already. UK spec 98, 99 ron rpm shelf maps will follow as soon as Thistle & GTC back up to speed shortly


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

no probs Ben, i will be going this route shorty also, but for the time being i am having to make do with 2nd best and that is the off the shelf v2 from Cobb


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

We've emailed new free shelf maps to as many people as we have in our database not running custom tunes. If we've forgot about anyone just let me know and will send you maps straight away 

bhp i think your one who's email as slipped my usually tight net, so just message me cheers [email protected]

Also after a bit more testing i will send new gear logic maps to everyone who went for custom tunes. have started to find some nice balances between throttle control and power, though have found some people will still prefer their current all power on tap maps :flame:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> We've emailed new free shelf maps to as many people as we have in our database not running custom tunes. If we've forgot about anyone just let me know and will send you maps straight away
> 
> bhp i think your one who's email as slipped my usually tight net, so just message me cheers [email protected]
> 
> Also after a bit more testing i will send new gear logic maps to everyone who went for custom tunes. have started to find some nice balances between throttle control and power, though have found some people will still prefer their current all power on tap maps :flame:


Ben,

I'm liking the new map with the current road conditions and even when it dries out it may actually be quicker than the full power on tap which had a habit of giving you a clutch error if you put the pedal to the metal...we will see when things dry out but for the moment the gear logic seems a good smooth balance and will still light up all four when you want to:flame::flame:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> Ben,
> 
> I'm liking the new map with the current road conditions and even when it dries out it may actually be quicker than the full power on tap which had a habit of giving you a clutch error if you put the pedal to the metal...we will see when things dry out but for the moment the gear logic seems a good smooth balance and will still light up all four when you want to:flame::flame:


thank you for the feedback johnny, much appreciated mate. will do you some more set up's to see what you like best there are quite a few throttle % possibilities.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ben, did you get my email with my logs attached?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> thank you for the feedback johnny, much appreciated mate. will do you some more set up's to see what you like best there are quite a few throttle % possibilities.


Sounds good to me, you know how i like to experiment:chuckle::chuckle: For me full power in 1st and 2nd in any road condition is pointless as i cant lay it down no matter what i try. Maybe on a very sticky track with very sticky slicks it may be possible but would probably rip the arse out of the Gbox. Like the idea of being able to put max power without slippage to the wheels in 1st and 2nd and thisbeing controlled by the logic and then full bifta in all other gears where you have time to control how much you apply and feed the power in as appropriate but no way could i ever use full throttle and full RPM in 1st and 2nd with the current power the beast puts out so need a very progressive feed in 2nd and perhaps a power reduction in 1st.

Lots to play with


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Ben, did you get my email with my logs attached?



yes mate i just replied  lots 0 knock sums in that 1mg file


----------



## sowlergtr (Jan 30, 2010)

I recently bought a 6 month old R35 black edition with 3k miles, and having experienced it for a week or so I was convinced this was the best car I have ever driven, let alone owned. I was then recommended to get on this forum to learn a little more about the car and how other owners are getting on, and it was here that I started to learn about the AP and the difference it can make.

It took a while to get through all the threads on the topic(!) but it convinced me that I should give it a go so I put an order in with Ben at GTC. I then read a bit more and decided that a needed to change the way the GTR sounded so it was back to Ben who very kindly convinced me that the titan y-pipe would not only give me the noise I was looking for but in conjunction with the AP would ‘really wake her up’!

I had the exhaust fitted at the local garage and flashed the ECU all within the hour and then went for a quick test drive. Well Ben was right, the car has gone from being a very fast road car to an insanely fast road car, one that has me completely addicted! 

The great thing about the mods is that you can still very easily drive the car sedately (when required), and the power still comes in at the same place, it’s simply that there is just so much more power! And the noise is how the car should have sounded from the factory.

Definitely recommend the AP & y-pipe combo, and GTC and Ben in particular – great advice and service!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*New F1 Driver loves GT-R AccessPORT*

New F1 Driver loves GT-R AccessPORT

COBB Tuning Blog » Formula 1 Driver Loves His GT-R AccessPORT!


now i just need to convience Jenson. don't put it past me


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Ben, is it possible to have an E85 map for a stock engine or are bigger injectors needed?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Frenchie said:


> Ben, is it possible to have an E85 map for a stock engine or are bigger injectors needed?


They are needed:sadwavey:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yes as alex says need injectors and fuel pump. also in europe E85 isn't that readily available ?

I heard budget supermarket Morrisons sell it


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what would be the cost for upgraded injectors and fuel pump ?

E85 is not available everywhere in France either, but you can get some if you look for it... and it's half the price of 98 !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Frenchie said:


> Just out of curiosity, what would be the cost for upgraded injectors and fuel pump ?
> 
> E85 is not available everywhere in France either, but you can get some if you look for it... and it's half the price of 98 !



750cc injectors around £500, 950cc's a little more

Pumps a couple hundred.

Might as well go for bigger intake and actuators while your at it.


----------



## RIGGERZ (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Ben had the car on the dyno to day
see what it was doing after your custom map
see pics
( car has k&n's fitted full cpr exhaust and cobb )
f***ing fast


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

RIGGERZ said:


> Hi Ben had the car on the dyno to day
> see what it was doing after your custom map
> see pics
> ( car has k&n's fitted full cpr exhaust and cobb )
> f***ing fast


good man 

never mind dyno get her on the real world black dyno. santa pod is calling


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - COBB Tuning GTR Tuned with AccessPORT and E85

:thumbsup:

Couple UK 35's going big injectors & pumps shortly


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

COBB Tuning is officially throwing its hat into the ring and announcing its participation in the 2010 Redline Time Attack series in a big way. COBB Tuning Motorsports will field a three car racing team participating in the Modified, Street Tire and Enthusiast classes for the full 2010 season. In addition, COBB Tuning has assumed the title sponsorship of the Modified Class for 2010. The newly formed COBB Tuning Motorsports division will prepare and campaign the race cars from its facility in Scotts Valley, CA.

The COBB Tuning Redline Time Attack team will be attending all ten events on the 2010 schedule to compete for the championship in each of the three classes it is participating in. Pro driver Brian Lock will be piloting the 2010 COBB Tuning Nissan GT-R and taking on the COBB Tuning Modified class. SCCA Regional wheel-man Cameron Brenner will drive the 2006 COBB Tuning Subaru STI and battle it out in the Street Tire class. Novice driver and owner of COBB Tuning, Trey Cobb, will be driving the COBB Tuning "Mystery Machine", to be announced at the first round of the series, in the Enthusiast class.

The COBB Tuning Time Attack team will be staffed entirely by COBB Tuning employees. Tim Bailey, Senior R&D Tuner at COBB Tuning, will be responsible for the team's multiple engine programs. Steve Lock of COBB Tuning Motorsports will keep things running like clockwork as the team's Crew Chief. Head technicians from the COBB Tuning Surgeline and COBB Tuning Plano facilities will fill the roles as Car Chiefs for each race car. Employees from engineering, customer support, marketing, sales, research and development and fabrication will rotate through positions in the team with the goal of developing new skills and knowledge that will ultimately improve COBB Tuning products and further strengthen COBB Tuning as a company.

"Everyone at COBB Tuning is fired up about our return to racing", said Gary Sheehan, Director of Marketing. "Our company is made up of auto enthusiasts that love power, speed and competition! We are putting a lot of effort into Redline Time Attack this year as we think it is THE place to show off our passion as tuners, fabricators and racers. We are really looking forward to meeting up and spending time with fellow enthusiasts at these exciting events all over the country."

The Redline Time Attack is one of the fastest growing forms of motorsports in the US. The Time Attack racing format is styled after qualifying sessions, pitting each competitor against the stopwatch, demanding maximum performance from driver and race car alike, in just three timed laps per session. Vehicles are classed according to levels of modification, and further differentiated by driveline type (AWD, RWD & FWD). Redline Time Attack is unique in that all driver experience levels are represented at the same event, from top-level famous professional racers to novice drivers just getting started in their development. It is one of the few venues where racing spectators can also be racing competitors.

The Redline Time Attack series has undergone significant changes during the off-season and is poised to be the motorsports focal point for auto enthusiasts in the US. Ten events will take the racing teams crisscrossing across the country from coast to coast. Time Attack mainstays such as Buttonwillow Raceway Park, Willow Springs International Raceway and Auto Club Speedway will be joined by premier race tracks new to the series, including Sebring International Raceway and Infineon Raceway.

New tracks mean new track records, and COBB Tuning is anxious to stake their claim and lay down the fastest lap in class at each of the new locations. Be sure to attend a Redline Time Attack in your neck of the woods and spend some time with the COBB Tuning crew as we take on the best teams and drivers that the Redline Time Attack series has to offer!


----------



## Lutfalla R35 (Nov 23, 2009)

cant wait 2 see the real power


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

To keep us Brits updated on this thread whats been happening with the AccessPORT & AccessTUNER, Thistle (John Banks) has again been working all hours the past 10 months, GT-R ecu disassembly in the aid for 1000hp though the oem ecu :thumbsup:

For those who put their faith in the accessport you can be assured its the market leader, unrivialed support, regularly updated r&d and more users around the world than any other management. Unlike what was seen with the Skylines, there will be no need for expensive standalones Fcons etc.. the oem ecu is more powerful.

John has rewrote tables for new technique of scaling injectors and airflow meters that works with the transmission. New table with the sort of MAF scaling you would use for 900 to 1000 HP. Engine calcs, auto and manual gearbox all behave as they should. New Clutch torque table, full clutch lockup at low theoretical pulse width etc. That means no more gearbox limp/safety mode/clutch overheat. (will make John H happy) Idle with oem manners.


To recap on Johns work:

Here is a list of some of the developments since the V1.08 maps:

FUEL
Corrected fuel map scaling, injector latency, injector scaler

BOOST
Proportional boost control with gear/throttle compensation
Boost limit double
MAP (inlet manifold) logging

TIMING
Knock logging

All the above are in release or in beta, but pretty mature now and extensively tested over many cars in many countries. 



























Todays GT-R. GTC Titan, full decat, 800cc Injectors, Forge actuators, 76mm intake, GTC hardpipe kit. Stock turbo. Pump Fuel

First round of mapping/testing today, dynodynamics- 700lbft at 3150 RPM on pump fuel. More map tweeks to follow.


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

fantastic benji amazing results 700llbs feet torque! pulling power!!

thats nearly "200" more than a modded gt2 porche turbo they had down their recently on the same rollers.!!!!

well done john/ben cobb ap rules !!!
cant wait for round two

amazing results all round :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

kevan kemp said:


> fantastic benji amazing results 700llbs feet torque! pulling power!!
> 
> thats nearly "200" more than a modded gt2 porche turbo they had down their recently on the same rollers.!!!!
> 
> ...




The red / orange  GT-R is dip in ocean compared to your motorsport build R35:flame: if its not the first UK RH9 R35 i'll eat my carbon engine cover (if it wasn't now on someone else's gtr) opcorn:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

No limp mode:thumbsup:
More torques:thumbsup:
More Horses:thumbsup:

When do i get my 900 cc injectors, fuel pump and new Ipod tunes...hope before i come south to kick southern ass:smokin:

Will i need to uprate the clutch or just keep banging till she breaks and i have to run the Fiesta


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> No limp mode:thumbsup:
> More torques:thumbsup:
> More Horses:thumbsup:
> 
> ...



Hi John,

tbh oem clutches appear good for 700whp +, but we do do an uprated version for the future big turbo stuff. It's the thin cir clips than pop off when launching. EDM boxes are exact same as JDM its just launch control which has raised, which btw shortly we can set any rpm launch we want  We do thicker stronger clips, motorsport first gear and soon baskets & pistons, they are not much but it's circa 6 hours to fit into GR6.

The oem 60mm intake will max out after stage 2, similar oem actuators can't hold more than 1.1 at top. So really no point in changing injectors without also doing intake & actuators. I'm not giving the hard sell but either keep to stock or upgrade those three (and poss turbo) at same time


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

id like to see you take a gear box out ben with your manicured nails 
strip and re fit in 6hrs lol

clips take six hrs (after box is out !!!)
we can do in 6hrs/ three of us!! total job and thats pushing it!
but agree its a must do job !!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

:smokin:


kevan kemp said:


> id like to see you take a gear box out ben with your manicured nails
> strip and re fit in 6hrs lol
> 
> clips take six hrs (after box is out !!!)
> ...


Kevan,
I now have my new best buddy "ex HPC tech" now resident in Aberdeen and also now in the oil patch so guess we could do just about anything we want, cash dependant but still stopping short of the turbo upgrade and engine out Maybe???.

Ben

I'll need prices for Actuators, Injectors and intakes and also circlip upgrade as i might take the box out and do this wee job :thumbsup:as a first step for the new season of madness. These will all be compatable with future turbo upgrade when i have the cash

May as well also price me for Turbo upgrades and do you do a exchange or will i have to take my stock turbos off first and have them rework? hate to be without the beast so would need to do this when i'm off in some shit hole. Also do you know if anyone is providing a retro fit straight through zorst system with electronic bypass to muffler system in the UK like the AP system but maybe's lighter..want to shoot bigger flames but be quite enough when i need to be:smokin:

Ben, i have PM'd you


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

johnhanton57 said:


> :smokin:
> 
> Kevan,
> I now have my new best buddy "ex HPC tech" now resident in Aberdeen and also now in the oil patch so guess we could do just about anything we want, cash dependant but still stopping short of the turbo upgrade and engine out Maybe???.
> ...




funny you should ask that, our Valvetronic Steel exhaust system is almost finished  will send you info asap

You have email 

cheers


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Ben,

Are your intakes ceramic coated or painted? reason i ask is i recon there is a few horses available in keeping intake air cooler by using white premium ceramic coating to minimise heat tranfer under the hood, what you think??:flame:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The age old argument with intake pipes is that if you insulate them really well then when they do eventually heat soak they will take longer to cool down, although I think that most of the cooling of intake pipes happens from airflow inside them, they only seem to heat up from under bonnet heat.

It is interesting to watch intake temperatures around Knockhill on a turbocharged car. The highest temperatures at the air inlet and inlet manifold are after cornering where there is relatively little airflow, they are actually at their lowest at the end of the straights because despite the heat from the heavily compressed air the airflow into the intakes and through the intercooler has been effective. Then they soak through the bends. Opposite to what might be expected. Anyway I'm rambling, but the crucial thing with regard to air temperatures is low vehicle speed after lots of boost.

Regarding the 4WD overheat code, that is in a different module to the TCM or ECM. But we will be able to get rid of clutch A and B overheat codes. But I think it was not these that plagued you at Crail?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Thistle,

Thanks for the feedback, while i am not an expert in thermo dynamics i do feel that effective underbonnet resistance to heat soak cant be a bad thing especially if you do NOT coat pipes internally they should loose any heat based on specific heat of the material and tranfer internally as normal with air flow and stay cooler and hence better hp. Dont see any down side to external premium white ceranic coating plus it would look really cool and FEEL cool if you get my jist :thumbsup:.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

All sounds good to me.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Cheers John...think i may have mixed up latent and specific heat as it's long time since i did physics!!! but with new ceramics it should be like the shuttle unless you loose a tile :bawling:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

No you've not mixed them up


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

it's an age thing but i still want to mess with the boys from the south at SP.

cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Ceramic coating is a great idea, but the costs involved (while not prohibitive) would make Bens intake too expensive to sell surely ? Having seen the intakes theres not that much metal on show. The airboxes are carbon fibre so relatively well insulated.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Kochi said:


> Ceramic coating is a great idea, but the costs involved (while not prohibitive) would make Bens intake too expensive to sell surely ? Having seen the intakes theres not that much metal on show. The airboxes are carbon fibre so relatively well insulated.


Ceramic coating with the real top end material is cheap. i got my decat downpipes done for £60 each:thumbsup:


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

A hopefully not too stupid of a question:

Is there no way to make the Cobb AP zero footprint leaving no record within the GTR's ECU?...ie. once returned to factory default setup and tune, no record is left of any third party connection to the ECU.

...probably the holy grail I'm guessing


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't believe there is any trace, the HPC's would only know because of higher boost readings and the incremental ECU flash count recorded in the black box.

Does anyone know where that is yet ? I'm sure if you could disable that there would be 100% no trace.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

No, the GTR has a Flicker module that keeps a counter of flashes. If you thought that you could remove the ECU and flash it on the bench, that sounds like a good idea, but Flicker remembers even if you unplug a module.

Nissan have engineered the car to be able to detect warranty implications.


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

thistle said:


> No, the GTR has a Flicker module that keeps a counter of flashes. If you thought that you could remove the ECU and flash it on the bench, that sounds like a good idea, but Flicker remembers even if you unplug a module.
> 
> Nissan have engineered the car to be able to detect warranty implications.


It would be a real bonus to somehow manage to turn it off or get it to zero count somehow... which would probably create another record.

I guess with the amount of time you spend with your hands up the GTR's skirt you'll find a way if there is one :thumbsup:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

To push the skirt analogy further, the comparison between the modules I'm working on and Flicker is more like the difference between what a gynaecologist and otolaryngologist work on, than perhaps a gynaecologist and proctologist.


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

2 of these specialise in gearboxes and exhausts right?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BuffordTJustice said:


> 2 of these specialise in gearboxes and exhausts right?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Well that is my day job, when people can't tell the difference between their arse and their elbow I advise them to use anusol and voltarol respectively  Failing that I give them amoxicillin and tell them to see their dentist


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

thistle said:


> Well that is my day job, when people can't tell the difference between their arse and their elbow I advise them to use anusol and voltarol respectively  Failing that I give them amoxicillin and tell them to see their dentist


I like.... sarcasm from the premium not regular pump :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

thistle said:


> Failing that I give them amoxicillin and tell them to see their dentist


now that made me giggle out loud!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*10.2 accessPORT tune in States*

Thistle updates being put to good use 


ET Record run: YouTube - New GTR 1/4 Time World Record 10.24

MPH record run: YouTube - Worlds Record GTR 141 MPH in 1/4 mile


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Clutch capacity and touch point adjustment, clutch and gear learning all tested, will make their way into the TCM package of the updated Accessport


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There are no words John to describe your reverse engineering abilities....

Any chance of you sorting out free cable for me...?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That is just freaking unbelievable John!

I wonder how the Yanks who shelled out thousands for Haltechs are feeling now?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - COBB GT-R Testing OS Giken Rear LSD


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

oh boy that is seriously rapid!!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Jesus Ben, that is uber fast :thumbsup: What sort of engine spec. does the COBB GTR run mate?

Cheers,

George


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

benji much more exciting than straight line 9ssss lol

lets do both hiiihhh


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

thistle said:


> Clutch capacity and touch point adjustment, clutch and gear learning all tested, will make their way into the TCM package of the updated Accessport



We will be able to do relearn as we want ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## d1198r (Dec 31, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> YouTube - COBB GT-R Testing OS Giken Rear LSD


Hi Ben - that is just sick man - I am gobsmacked. What have they done to the car? Very interested.....

Carl


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

d1198r said:


> Hi Ben - that is just sick man - I am gobsmacked. What have they done to the car? Very interested.....
> 
> Carl


Hey Carl,

Long time no speak. how's the 35 going ?


They have done everything ! Turbo's, fuel system, 18in wheels, wide body kit, stripped & lightened, lsd, suspension you name it


----------



## d1198r (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Ben - thanks for the info. Have they changed the transmission and done anything to prevent oil starvation (what has happened to Jurgen's car comes to mind)? I will pm you about the car.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

COBB Tuning Motorsports wrapped up Round 1 of the Redline Time Attack in winning style this weekend. The team arrived at Buttonwillow Raceway Park dressed in their new racing colors in full force, bringing three AccessPORT equipped cars to cover the Modified, Street Tire and Enthusiast classes. When all was said and done, COBB Tuning Motorsports had claimed trophies for 1st place in Modified AWD in the Nissan GT-R and the 3rd podium position in Street Tire AWD in the 2006 Subaru STI.

"This was the first event that COBB Tuning Motorsports has competed in as a team and the results achieved on track as well as in the pits has made the effort leading up to this weekend worth it”, said Steve Lock, the team's crew chief. “The event crew is just over a month old, but you could not tell that by watching them. These guys have gelled very quickly and have proven to be efficient at servicing the cars and getting them ready for battle in short order. Combine that with the pace of the race cars and the skills of our driver line-up and we have a team that’s going to be tough competition this year!"

Brian Lock drove the COBB Tuning Motorsports Nissan GT-R to an overall Modified Class win by setting a new Modified Class track record lap time of 1:48.897.










"I could not be happier with how this weekend ran", said Brian Lock, General Manager of COBB Tuning Motorsports. " We did about 4 months of work in just about 2 to get COBB Motorsports ready for this first event. To come home with a track record, two podiums, and a top ten is more than I could have asked for. This is going to be an amazing season!"

Cameron Benner, driver of the COBB Tuning Motorsports Subaru STI adapted well to the new street tires and foreign race track to finish up on Sunday with the third fastest time of 1:58.996.



"This first redline event at Buttonwillow marked the beginning of time attack competition for both me and the car. We went into the weekend with high aspirations, but with a grounded understanding of the stiff competition. Coming away with 3rd in Street Tire AWD is a great accomplishment for us. It is clear that given the car and driver development that will come with more events, I am incredibly confident that we have the recipe to secure wins."

Trey Cobb had not been on a race track in four years and was forced to battle difficult oversteer issues in the Nissan 370Z due to a failing stock rear differential. Despite the vehiclular handicap, he continued to push the car to its limits and picked up 21 valuable championship points with a seventh place finish.










"Driving the COBB 370Z was a great learning experience for me", said Trey, founder of COBB Tuning. "Not only was I challenged with getting comfortable on the track due to my overall inexperience and time away, the car also decided to throw me a few curve balls. The crew continuously made positive adjustments to the car and my fellow drivers gave me some great pointers to help me adapt to the car and learn the track. By the end of the weekend I was starting to feel a lot more comfortable with the car and continued to push my lap times down each session. I am looking forward now to learning more in New Jersey and getting quicker, step by step."

COBB Tuning Motorsports is now preparing for the long haul across the country to the east coast for Round 2 of the Redline Time Attack Series at New Jersey Motorsports Park. The team has just 6 days to refresh the cars and get them race ready before pounding 3,000 miles across the continent.

For more photos, visit the COBB Tuning Blog.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

YouTube - COBB Motorsports Takes the Track Record


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the video, looks and sounds great :thumbsup: ...

Ben


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Full article here: Cobb Tuning R35 GTR

I can't believe they don't mention any gearbox upgrades -other than coolers- not fluid, seals, clutches, circlips etc. Can it really be that stock?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> Full article here: Cobb Tuning R35 GTR
> 
> I can't believe they don't mention any gearbox upgrades -other than coolers- not fluid, seals, clutches, circlips etc. Can it really be that stock?


Thanks Dave.

Let me double check with Cobb, but the fact the review doesn't mention it points towards the box was oem set up. I know in its previous Go:to racing guide it was running ssp clutch packs after issues but since then Thistle has been able to adjust the clutch torque table to keep it happy 

I have long suspected stuff like ppg gear sets etc.. were unnecessary, in the skyline scene they caused more problems than they solved, just rushed to market to make sales when no one knew what we do now. I agree the oem circlips are like rubber bands thin and can be beefed up. Similar when/if seals fail replace


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

hello ben 

Did you map any brand new euro GTR these days ? Let's say end of february/march releases... any problem ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

zeyd said:


> hello ben
> 
> Did you map any brand new euro GTR these days ? Let's say end of february/march releases... any problem ?



yes one brand new 2010 model EDM came our way recently. The rom was different to 09 spec so took a couple weeks for Cobb to crack and get into the accesstuner software. Nothing major different just Nissan likes to move things around


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Great Thank you

I'll have a new engine so do i need a new map then ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

zeyd said:


> Great Thank you
> 
> I'll have a new engine so do i need a new map then ?


nope, not unless they gave you a 2010 ecu and engine. They would have given you a new engine 09 spec


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know of some way to discover that without bad surprises ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*amazing 9 second runs with big turbo & accessPORT*

April 13, 2010 at Arizona's Speedworld Drag strip.

Track Temps: 120 Degrees

SPE900 GTR-TT @ Arizona Speedworld on Vimeo

SPE R35 GTR: 9.62 @ 149.80 Best trap speed of 150.65
HING R35 GTR: 9.84 @ 148.40 Best trap speed of 148.42


Gearbox shift issues solved by UK Cobb/GTC tech man Thistle


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thats awesome well done Ben / Thistle -- are the TCM maps available now ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ERS35 said:


> Thats awesome well done Ben / Thistle -- are the TCM maps available now ?


NIS06 with accessport clutch relearn, adjust etc.. not yet. Still in testing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Nissan GT-R | Long term car review | evo

nice review from DYU


also Nurburgring vids both running accessport & GTC custom tunes

YouTube - Importracing R35 GTR auf der Nürburgring Nordschleife

YouTube - GTR BLACK VS GTR BLACK


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> NIS06 with accessport clutch relearn, adjust etc.. not yet. Still in testing.


Can the NIS05 be upgraded to NIS06 ??

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Booooh said:


> Can the NIS05 be upgraded to NIS06 ??
> 
> Ben



yup thats the idea 

But unsure whether it can be done online or will need to come back to us. If needs to come back to us we will mail shot everyone and organise a big Group Buy


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Understanding the EFI Process










Want to learn more about how modern EFI systems work and how to tune them? Check out Christian Krahenbuhl's (COBB Tuning Sr. Calibrator) article EFI 102 - Understanding EFI Processes Through Detailed EFI Sub-system Analysis on MotoIQ.com. Understanding the EFI Process This is the second of four EFI articles from Cobb Tuning and focuses on modern EFI Systems, closed-loop control systems and how some of the basic calibration/tuning feedback systems are used.

To start back at the very beginning, read the first installment titled EFI 101 - Basic 4-Cycle Engine and ECU Operation and Tuning Rhetoric, also on MotoIQ.


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

Quiet here for some time :runaway: ...

Yesterday I was out with another GT-R, did a few runs recorded by the PerformanceBox, got some nice results thanks to the GTC custom e-tune (and the Y-pipe of course)...

--------------- Best results ---------------
Time 20:53 Date 09/05/2010

Speed(kmh) Time(s)
0-60 01.6
0-100 03.0
60-100 01.4
80-120 01.7

Thanks Ben 

Ben


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

The Cobb Tuning GTR was just given a fresh motor and tune in preparation for the remaining redline time attack events. 

I just finished the tune last night and though i would share the results. The car is simply amazing. The AMS turbo's offer a broad power band and are capable of 200+ more whp than comparable stock turbo setups. 

We normally place some fans behind cars to help move air mass out of the dyno room. This car blue the fan on its side and pushed it several feet out of the building!! 

770 whp and over 700 ft pounds of torque. 

All tuning below - including boost control was done with a Cobb AccessPORT. 

AMS upgraded turbos with upgraded actuators
COBB Tuning prototype boost tubes
Cobb Tuning prototype 3.5 inch intakes
Injector Dynamics 2200 cc fuel injectors
two bosch 044 fuel pumps and customer Cobb Tuning Surge Tank - -8 AN fuel lines
E85 fuel
Cobb AccessPORT 

Here is the dyno graph of the highest HP 25 to 26 psi run compared to a 21 psi run:
http://surgeline.cobbtuning.com/dyno/graph...;rgb2=204000000

Same graph showing AF ratio data:
http://surgeline.cobbtuning.com/dyno/graph...;rgb2=204000000

Here is a graph of our car running wastgate pressure of just 16.5 PSI compared to 19 psi:

http://surgeline.cobbtuning.com/dyno/graph...;rgb2=204000000

Same 16.5 vs 19 psi with AF data:

http://surgeline.cobbtuning.com/dyno/graph...;rgb2=204000000

Finally, 
Here is a comparison of a stock GTR vs a stock turbo GTR on E85 (10.8 at 131mph in the 1/4 mile) vs our time attack GTR:
http://surgeline.cobbtuning.com/dyno/graph...;rgb3=000153000

I can't wait to see this thing on track.
Any questions feel free to ask.
Best regards
Tim Bailey - Cobb Tuning SurgeLine


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> NIS06 with accessport clutch relearn, adjust etc.. not yet. Still in testing.


The Clutch Learning and touch point adjustment work from the AP-NIS-006. I just need to get data logging working!

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sending a batch of AccessPORT's to Cobb Tuning USA tomorrow for NIS006 TCM upgrades


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Map switching now available. wow how the AccessPORT development has progressed


----------



## wolfandgang (Jul 15, 2009)

and what a smooth operation that map switch thingy is - love it
Thanks Ben


----------



## Kurgan (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, that map switch works perfectly! :bowdown1:


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

cobb performance makes superior products. a+


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

wolfandgang said:


> and what a smooth operation that map switch thingy is - love it
> Thanks Ben


Ben

How do existing Cobb AP users get hold of this?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Contact Ben with your requirements. If you want staged maps you can download them from Cobb.


----------

